# Sticky  Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Go back to COMG*-The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide


Cabin odors in the Cruze have been the hardest to solve and longest running problems with our cars. Thanks in a large part to commutertg, (Banks Chevrolet, Concord, NH) and BigSkyMontana (City Motor Company, Great Falls, Montana), we have a series of solutions.

*1) Coolant odor in the engine bay and outside the car.* This odor may be pulled into the cabin through the cabin air intakes. There are a lot of possible sources for these odors ranging from leaky water pumps and hoses to a bad seal between the surge tank and surge cap to too much coolant in the system. If you have this issue, you will smell coolant odors in the engine bay and outside the car any time the engine has warmed to operating temperatures. If the engine cowl isn’t properly sealed, you may also smell coolant inside the car, regardless of heater setting.

a) PI-0762: Coolant Leak at Water Pump – (Jul 11, 2012) addresses leaks at the engine water pump and the mounting bolts. Update: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...62d-coolant-leak-water-pump-aug-1-2013-a.html

b) PI-0740 addresses most other sources of coolant odors in the engine bay, but it doesn’t provide a real solution unless it gets your service department to find and replace a leak in the engine bay. Part of this PI is to put a hose on the coolant surge tank that “reroutes” coolant vapors from the top to the bottom the engine. This reroute has yet to help anyone and although it doesn’t appear to compromise the integrity of the coolant system, it’s ugly and useless.

BigSkyMontana discovered that the engine cowling that is designed to block engine odors from reaching the cabin air intakes can be very difficult to completely seal. He used a light source to help his service department identify and seal leaks in this cowl.









One part that no PI addresses in the engine bay is the coolant surge tank itself and its interface with the 20 PSI pressure cap. If the pressure cap doesn’t properly seal to the surge tank, you will get coolant odors anytime the engine heats up because the system pressure cannot be maintained and the coolant will boil at a lower temperature with the vapors leaking out through this faulty seal. Replacing the cap and/or the surge tank is the solution for this problem. In addition, dealerships apparently have no way to test this seal – they can test the cap by itself and pressure test the coolant system with the cap off, but are unable to test the integrity of the cap/tank seal integrity. You need to do a close visual and touch inspection of the surge tank’s upper lip and a visual inspection of the O-ring in the cap to determine if you have a problem at this interface. For more information on fixing this situation, see Blue Angel's http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...fix-coolant-odors-coolant-loss-reservoir.html thread.















Finally, do NOT fill your coolant above the top of the arrow on the side of the surge tank. The top of the arrow is the “cold full” line for the engine coolant. Overfilling your coolant system is a guaranteed method for having major coolant odors in the engine bay and outside your car. Likewise and despite some members reporting the need to "under-fill" their coolant surge tanks to lower the pressure in the tank, I and the rest of the CruzeTalk Staff and Gearheads do not recommend doing this either because this will also lower the boiling point of the coolant mixture, with unknown impact on your engine's longevity.









*2) "Coolant” odor inside the cabin, but not outside the car.* There are two known sources for this problem.

a) The first is a leaky cabin heater core and appears to be predominately a 2011 model year problem. Replacing the cabin heater core and the floor mats and sound insulation will fix this problem. You must replace the floor mats and sound insulation to insure you don’t have left over odors after the repair is completed.

b) The second and more pervasive issue is the glycol based lubricant on the HVAC duct gearing and air redirection shutters. This issue occurs anytime you run the heater and may or may not occur through all the vent options. Because this lubricant and the DexCool engine anti-freeze are both glycol based the two odors are very, very similar, which is why many people smelling this odor think the problem is with anti-freeze fumes coming from the engine bay into the cabin. The key to identifying the HVAC box as the source is that you do NOT smell coolant odors outside the car.

PI-0935: Odor from HVAC system with Temperature Control Set on High Heat is the corrective action for HVAC sourced “coolant” odor. This is a 4.7 hour major surgery on your Cruze, so it correctly directs your dealership’s service department to PI-0740 to try do eliminate engine bay based odors and their ability to enter the cabin via the cabin air intake.

*3) Other odors ranging from dirty socks to other earthy smells inside the car *indicate the presence of mold and/or mildew in the HVAC system. This smell can appear anytime you run the blowers or even during forced air induction into the cabin while moving. It does NOT depend on engine temperature or cabin temperature settings. I am including this issue because it can mask and confuse the odors from the first two problems, making them that much harder to identify and resolve.

The resolution for this is to clean out the HVAC system using the GM mold/mildew kit, ensure the HVAC condensation drain is clear and draining, and turn on the HVAC after-blow to dry the system after you use it.

When correcting cabin odors, replace your cabin air filter at the same time. It will catch and hold glycol, mold, mildew, potentially causing a lingering smell that makes it appear the problem hasn't been corrected, only lessoned. Also, there will be some chemical smell after these fixes are done. This smell is distinct from any other smells and will dissipate over two weeks to a month.

Additional threads, in no particular order, about these issues (I have "unstuck" and closed these threads):
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...62-coolant-leak-water-pump-jul-11-2012-a.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11407-coolant-smell-resolution.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11235-antifreeze-smell-thread-v-2-a.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5843-antifreeze-smell-thread.html

In addition to BigSkyMontana, commutertg and their dealerships, I’d also like to thank Blue Angel, robby and other CruzeTalk members for their efforts in both resolving these problems and in educating me on how the Cruze’s coolant system operates. I’d also like to thank my service advisor, Jeff and his boss Jeremy at Ed Bozarth Chevrolet Park Meadows, Lone Tree, Colorado for listening to the symptoms as I reported to them about the cabin smells in my ECO MT and getting them fixed without trying to second guess my observations. Having a service department that listens to the driver’s observations is critical to correctly identifying and fixing problems with any car.

All pictures are courtesy Blue Angel.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> All other "stuck" threads referenced have been "unstuck".


Thank you for the hard work getting all this information in one place, I'm sure other cruze owners with these possible issues will appreciate it.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for simplifying this process and compiling all the information into one thread. This is great information for others to easily access if they ever need the information or hopefully answering some, if not most of their questions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yesterday I talked to the tech who did the HVAC replacement for me. He told me that the new HVAC part came with new insulation for the firewall, heater core, and HVAC system. Apparently the old lubricant can rub off on multiple absorbent parts inside the dash.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> Yesterday I talked to the tech who did the HVAC replacement for me. He told me that the new HVAC part came with new insulation for the firewall, heater core, and HVAC system. Apparently the old lubricant can rub off on multiple absorbent parts inside the dash.


Yes, that was my understanding when my HVAC case assembly was R/R. I have a picture of the additional parts used for the procedure, I just didn't post them with my other pictures of the R/R process. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job, Mike! This is sure to help a lot of people (and their dealerships) work through these issues. Yet another informative thread making Cruzetalk a great place to be.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just closed all the referenced threads. This thread will remain open and heavily moderated. The same rules apply here as did in the Anti-Freeze v.2 thread.


----------



## A12Cruze (May 25, 2013)

Ive been a long time reader, and a big fan of this site, but just signed up today as I am really struggling. Where do you turn when the dealership will not acknowledge that there is an issue with your cruze? All of the items above are great, but what about when they say there is nothing wrong with your car, and refuse to acknowledge the smell? My dealership and district rep have flat out told me there is nothing wrong with my car and they will not perform any additional service on it. So far they have replaced the water pump, thermostat, the thing where they stick the hose and 3m tape on the overflow tank. They refuse to even discuss the lubricant thing because they say they cant confirm the smell, which is absolutely unbearable when the heat is on. I drive two hours a day, and it is just overbearing. I'm not trying to break any forum rules or anything, this is a genuine question as I am at a loss.

2012 Chevy Cruze Eco
20k Miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A12Cruze said:


> Ive been a long time reader, and a big fan of this site, but just signed up today as I am really struggling. Where do you turn when the dealership will not acknowledge that there is an issue with your cruze? All of the items above are great, but what about when they say there is nothing wrong with your car, and refuse to acknowledge the smell? My dealership and district rep have flat out told me there is nothing wrong with my car and they will not perform any additional service on it. So far they have replaced the water pump, thermostat, the thing where they stick the hose and 3m tape on the overflow tank. They refuse to even discuss the lubricant thing because they say they cant confirm the smell, which is absolutely unbearable when the heat is on. I drive two hours a day, and it is just overbearing. I'm not trying to break any forum rules or anything, this is a genuine question as I am at a loss.
> 
> 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco
> 20k Miles


Drive it around with the heater running full tilt until the odor is really noticeable, then have your service manager ride with you. That's what I did. One of the problems dealership service departments and techs have is they hear, see, and smell so many different things that they don't notice small abnormalities. Large abnormalities they will notice, especially if they are wheezing from the smell.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Do the operators of this forum have a contact at GM to confirm that all fixes listed here, including using a different lubricant, have been implemented for the 2014 Cruze?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

A12Cruze said:


> My dealership and district rep have flat out told me there is nothing wrong with my car and they will not perform any additional service on it. They refuse to even discuss the lubricant thing because they say they cant confirm the smell, which is absolutely unbearable when the heat is on.


There are a few different avenues you can take to get some support. First, it is wise to open a case with Chevy Customer Assistance Center if you have not done so. You can either email them at Chevy.com under _Contact Us_ or call them at 800-222-1020. My personal experience is when I have emailed them they have contacted me by both phone and email within 24 hours. Second, you may want to revisit your service manager and express your frustration and concerns. Configure your Cruze to duplicate the problem (as you know how) and invite your service manager to join you in your Cruze. After this, if you think you are still at a roadblock you may want to elevate your frustrations and concerns to the general manager at your dealership and invite your service manager to join you and the general manager. In the meantime Chevy Customer Assistance Center have probably already contacted your dealership to help process your request and get the status of what your dealership is doing to help you resolve this issue. There are Chevy service reps that monitor this forum. They will most likely see your post and ask you to contact them for further assistance. Lastly, if you are in an area where there is more then one dealership, you may want to think about visiting another dealership to help you. Hopefully, something will work out for you to resolve this issue ASAP.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Do the operators of this forum have a contact at GM to confirm that all fixes listed here, including using a different lubricant, have been implemented for the 2014 Cruze?


To the best of my knowledge, some of the last 2013s have the new HVAC duct box with the new lubricant, so hopefully Lordstown has completed this change.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BigSkyMontana said:


> There are a few different avenues you can take to get some support. First, it is wise to open a case with Chevy Customer Assistance Center if you have not done so. You can either email them at Chevy.com under _Contact Us_ or call them at 800-222-1020. My personal experience is when I have emailed them they have contacted me by both phone and email within 24 hours. Second, you may want to revisit your service manager and express your frustration and concerns. Configure your Cruze to duplicate the problem (as you know how) and invite your service manager to join you in your Cruze. After this, if you think you are still at a roadblock you may want to elevate your frustrations and concerns to the general manager at your dealership and invite your service manager to join you and the general manager. In the meantime Chevy Customer Assistance Center have probably already contacted your dealership to help process your request and get the status of what your dealership is doing to help you resolve this issue. There are Chevy service reps that monitor this forum. They will most likely see your post and ask you to contact them for further assistance. Lastly, if you are in an area where there is more then one dealership, you may want to think about visiting another dealership to help you. Hopefully, something will work out for you to resolve this issue ASAP.


Yes BigSkyMontata is correct A12Cruze. You can also send us a private message with all the details and your VIN, full name and current mileage and we will assist you right here on the forum. I apologize for your frustration and the issue that you are experiencing. Please provide this information to my message box and I will assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to note that we haven't heard of any new coolant/antifreeze/Glycol based lubricant smell issues lately, which is a good thing, but I'm guessing it's more to do with it being summer now and the heater isn't being used which usually seemed to escalate the problem.

With that said, I was wondering if any of the current 2013 Cruze owners here who either ordered their Cruze from the factory just prior to the beginning of the 2014 Cruzes being built or just those who have a late production 2013 Cruze are having any coolant smell issues? Also are any current 2014 Diesel and/or gas Cruze owners having any coolant smell issues? 

Would anyone with a late 2013 Cruze or a 2014 Cruze be willing to go on a drive and run their heat (if it gets cool at night where you live) for a while and see if anything happens?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to note that we haven't heard of any new coolant/antifreeze/Glycol based lubricant smell issues lately, which is a good thing, but I'm guessing it's more to do with it being summer now and the heater isn't being used which usually seemed to escalate the problem.
> 
> With that said, I was wondering if any of the current 2013 Cruze owners here who either ordered their Cruze from the factory just prior to the beginning of the 2014 Cruzes being built or just those who have a late production 2013 Cruze are having any coolant smell issues? Also are any current 2014 Diesel and/or gas Cruze owners having any coolant smell issues?
> 
> Would anyone with a late 2013 Cruze or a 2014 Cruze be willing to go on a drive and run their heat (if it gets cool at night where you live) for a while and see if anything happens?


Drive with heat on all the time in the AM and didn't have any "new" smells or feeling of discomfort. Windows are frosted up some mornings when I leave work so I end up fighting the heat vs cooler temp setting work best. Heat works well but as said before after you drive it a bit. This morning when I used it, I forgot I even turned the heat on till about 8 minutes down the road. The thing I do like with this car is you can roll the windows down and shed 85-90% if the frost/condensation. 

Build date 5-13-13

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Coolant smelled has returned inside of cabin. Parked the Cruze in my garage for approximately two weeks while on vacation. Returned home and coolant smell still in cabin after being garaged for two weeks. My service manager gave me a bottle of dye to drop in. I will drive for a week or two with dye. Will have them check again for leaks. Checked carpet and surrounding areas around heater core. Appear to be dry. Not sure what's up this time since I've already had the HVAC box R/R'd and cowl areas sealed.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Bummer... does the garage smell like coolant or is it just inside the cabin?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Coolant smelled has returned inside of cabin. Parked the Cruze in my garage for approximately two weeks while on vacation. Returned home and coolant smell still in cabin after being garaged for two weeks. My service manager gave me a bottle of dye to drop in. I will drive for a week or two with dye. Will have them check again for leaks. Checked carpet and surrounding areas around heater core. Appear to be dry. Not sure what's up this time since I've already had the HVAC box R/R'd and cowl areas sealed.


Not good news! SMH! Hope you get it all figured out and fixed! Keep us posted.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Bummer... does the garage smell like coolant or is it just inside the cabin?


Yes, the engine compartment has had a heavier coolant smell. I have been parking in the driveway after arriving home and not pulling in the garage because of the smell. After the engine cools down I pull it in later so the smell is not so heavy. I am also still losing coolant in the reservoir, but it is slow and drops about a mark a month. If I have a leak it is possibly small and maybe evaporating at this time. Hopefully the dye will reveal something next week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet that's the source of your cabin smell as well. You definitely have a leak I the engine compartment. Sitting in your garage allowed the odor to seep into the cabin from the garage as a whole.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I detected a new smell on my 13 cruze, it is some sory of chemical but being honest I dont know what kind is it, and it happened around 3-4 times now...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tavogl said:


> I detected a new smell on my 13 cruze, it is some sory of chemical but being honest I dont know what kind is it, and it happened around 3-4 times now...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Does it go away after you run the blowers? If so, go sniff one of your socks before it gets washed and compare the smells - seriously. (I don't want you sniffing my socks. )


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tavogl, 

Have you been able to have your GM dealership look into the new smell? Please keep us posted on your status. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I should probably explain my suggestion to sniffing a dirty sock. You need to try to identify and eliminate types of smells that are similar to what you are getting. This will narrow down possible causes. Dirty sock and other "earthy" smells are a sure sign of mold and/or mildew growing on the coolant coils. There is a TSB for this. This can happen to any car at any time and place. While mold & mildew can also sometimes come across as a chemical like smell they more commonly emit a dirty, earthy smell.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Had leak check performed today after dye drop. No leaks detected (have to give my service manager and department A+ for another pleasant visit and services received). I previously posted that I noticed more coolant smell in cabin after parking in garage. I suspect it is not a cabin issue, but an engine compartment issue. Been parking outside after arriving home and allowing engine to cool down before pulling into garage. No coolant smell in garage or cabin during this configuration after pulling into garage. I have an extended warranty to 85,000 miles (compliments of my service department and GM after HVAC case R/R), so I will just monitor and take action if and when something surfaces (keeping water pump in mind as a possibility, but uncertain). Voted and commented on the coolant poll thread just posted.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

obermd, to answer your question you posted on the coolant poll thread, I noticed that I have some coolant residue buildup around the reservoir vent. If you remember, when I had my service department seal the cowl areas and perform the HVAC case R/R , I had them replace my tank and cap (to rid of the tape and tube job outlined in PI0740). They left the disconnected tubing attached and routed at that time (not attached to the reservoir as once configured, but attached to the engine compartment as outlined per PI0740). Today my service manager asked if I wanted the tubing removed from the engine compartment and I told him that I would have it removed next oil change. Obviously, I am losing some coolant somewhere/somehow (as indicted coolant drops approximately an indicator mark a month--unsure whether it is a leak or an evaporation issue). I am curious about the coolant smell, so today I thought I would pop off the vent piece and push the tubing back into the vent on the top of the reservoir. I am not applying any tape as it appears to be a tight fit. I will drive this configuration for a week or two and see if I notice a decrease in smell. Apparently, the verdict is that this configuration has not worked previously, but I thought I just read on the coolant poll that this configuration apparently worked for another Cruze (first posting I am aware of). But, I am curious and since the hose is still attached in the engine compartment I plugged it in and will see if anything changes these next few weeks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had one other member report that the tubing fixed their smell for about a week. I'm definitely losing coolant through the pressure cap and vent but I don't have any odor in the engine bay, so my loss is apparently so slow that the fumes dissipate before there are enough of them to create an odor issue. Like I said in my response to the poll I'm treating it like the fabled "jeep factory oil seep".


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

Which engine is this happening too. 1.8 or 1.4 . thanks


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

This is still going on. Amazing


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

cruzingont said:


> Which engine is this happening too. 1.8 or 1.4 . thanks


It appears to be more common with the 1.4T. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Success with eliminating coolant smell under hood and inside cabin!









After reattaching the tubing previously installed from PI0740 (no tape) it appears that the coolant smell is now eliminated under the hood and in the cabin. I reattached the routed tubing on 8/7/13 and so far successful results. The heavy coolant smell I was experienced under the hood and in the cabin appears to be venting through the tubing and under the vehicle as designed. For those who have followed my previous postings it appeared that PI0740 with the tubing was not successful when initially installed. To quickly recap - At that time I was focusing on the cowl seals as I discovered gaps around the cowl box that was allowing vapors to enter the cabin. When I went in for the final reseal I had my service department replace my surge tank and cap and disconnect the tubing per my request. At the time, my service department left the tubing routed (but disconnected). It appeared at that time that the coolant issue was resolved as I had a faulty O-ring on my pressure cap. The lube issue in my HVAC box continued to draw "vapors" into the cabin which smelled like coolant. I then had my HVAC case R/R'd which appeared to resolve the "coolant smell" issues once again. As the summer months moved in and the temperature started warming up I faintly begin to notice that I was encountering the coolant smell once again. It started to become much heavier and left a heavy odor in my garage after driving. Returning home after two weeks vacation it appeared that the smell had penetrated the cabin as my Cruze sat in the garage for two weeks. I had my service department perform another dye/pressure check (3rd time in 8 months) with no indication of any leaks. After arriving home, I decided to reattach my routed tubing initially installed before the HVAC case R/R was completed. Now the tubing appears to be routing the hot vapors as designed below the vehicle. I have a snug fit and have no desire to install any tape. As long as the current configuration continues to work, it will remain configured as it is now. So, why did it (tubing) appear to not work initially? My thinking is that I did not give it the opportunity to work in conjunction with the HVAC case R/R. Now since it appears that the coolant smell is eliminated the one question remains. Where is 1/4" of coolant disappearing every month? I am wondering since I've had my coolant system pressured checked 3 times these last 8 months that it needs to have time for the system to stabilize since there may be a possibility of air pockets in the system? I will continue to monitor the coolant loss and see if at some point it stabilizes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the tube solves your odor problem you are loosing coolant through the pressure cap.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> If the tube solves your odor problem you are loosing coolant through the pressure cap.


My thoughts exactly, though it still doesn't make much sense.

The ONLY two things that make sense to me:

1-when shutting the car off, the volume of vented coolant vapors is not exceeding the volume of the tubing and the vapors just aren't making it out of the tube?

2-it's venting so bad that all the expansion takes place before getting the garage closed (but then you would think it wouldn't smell with or without the tubing... ?)

Either way, if the tubing makes a difference it's most certainly coming through the cap or the cap seal. Time to re-visit the o-ring possibility again?

Another good check if you're loosing that much coolant is to get the dealer to measure the coolant mix. If it's more concentrated than it should be then you can be very sure it lost through venting/evaporating. If it's still at the correct concentration there could be an internal leak, assuming they've guaranteed no external leaks exist.

Man, this must have you near the end of your rope...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd get them to order in another surge tank and make sure there is absolutely no defect in the sealing surface.

Mine has a minor defect and appears to be holding and coolant level has been stable for some time. My vent cover is spotless.

I can smell coolant occasionally after shutting the car down, but the odor seems to come from the drivers side of the cylinder head and is very faint.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Holy Smokes! It has been a long time since I was on here and it is unbelievable that this problems is still going on and I recognize the same forum members still dealing with this.


----------



## pbf98 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright, so I get the smell in the cabin only, but not on only high heat.. it usually does not appear at high heat. The odor is present when ac is not on but the dial is all the way to the left (as cold as it goes)

Do you believe this to be the same problem? If so do I contact my dealer about solving this?

Thank you


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pbf98, describe the smell. Is it "earthy" or similar to "dirty socks"? If so, you have mold and/or mildew in your HVAC system.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Since my last posting I have monitored my coolant level and no coolant loss so far. I was losing about 1/4" monthly, but it appears to have stabilized. So, I am thinking I possibly had air pockets in the system. It's been a month since I had my last pressure test completed and reservoir topped off. I did remove the coolant cap around the same time that I reattached the hose and allowed the coolant to reach operating temp and cycle through the reservoir, then reinstalled the cap. I still have the tubing attached and it has been helpful in virtually eliminating the coolant smell under the hood. Since reattaching the hose I did pick up a faint smell a few times this past month, but overall the smell has remained absent. The attached tubing may not be 100% effective, but it appears it has done a great job rerouting coolant vapors out of my engine compartment. I will continue to monitor the coolant level another month and see if I have any further drop. I still have the coolant topped to the cold arrow.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Check out this video-made the news. If it goes national GM is in for a rude awakening. Time for Akerson to get off his ass

http://www.youtube.com/v/t8uxX4SQnoQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&

Cruzetalk is shown in the video!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I was contacted by 3 representatives from GM- the last being from Mark Reuss' Executive office. I was told they are well aware of all the Cruze odor problems and even my case but it sure doesn't seem like I to me. It truly does seem like they are only dealing with those who bother to complain about it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Very sad. Is New GM any different than Old GM?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I was contacted by 3 representatives from GM- the last being from Mark Reuss' Executive office. I was told they are well aware of all the Cruze odor problems and even my case but it sure doesn't seem like I to me. It truly does seem like they are only dealing with those who bother to complain about it.


What did they have to say?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, with disappointment I have to report that the smell has returned under the hood and inside my cabin. In addition, I have lost another 1/4" of coolant in my surge tank this past month. I have owned my Cruze 10 months now and decided to reopen a case with GM. My dealership had it for 2 days trying to figure out the issue once again and nothing appears to be faulty. I am now playing phone tag with the district specialist and was finally able to make contact today. They are suggesting that I look for a different dealership and have them look at my car. I have a competent dealership and they have bent over backwards for me trying to figure this issue out. It is not a dealership problem, so I decided to handle the matter myself.

I have decided to get rid of the car. Other than the coolant issue the car was a great running car. My replacement car is a Subaru Outback (owned one before) and I am optimistic that I won't have a coolant issue with my Subaru. I learned a lot on this forum and it was helpful. If you don't have the coolant smell issue that is awesome. If you do have this issue, I hope you have better success with your car than I did.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you left us, hopefully you have better luck with Subaru than I did. Best dealership for Subaru is Cherry Hill, NJ 5 mins from Subaru of America. Did you get the traditional Outback, the Legacy sedan with a "lift kit", or the WRX one?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Well, with disappointment I have to report that the smell has returned under the hood and inside my cabin. In addition, I have lost another 1/4" of coolant in my surge tank this past month. I have owned my Cruze 10 months now and decided to reopen a case with GM. My dealership had it for 2 days trying to figure out the issue once again and nothing appears to be faulty. I am now playing phone tag with the district specialist and was finally able to make contact today. They are suggesting that I look for a different dealership and have them look at my car. I have a competent dealership and they have bent over backwards for me trying to figure this issue out. It is not a dealership problem, so I decided to handle the matter myself.
> 
> I have decided to get rid of the car. Other than the coolant issue the car was a great running car. My replacement car is a Subaru Outback (owned one before) and I am optimistic that I won't have a coolant issue with my Subaru. I learned a lot on this forum and it was helpful. If you don't have the coolant smell issue that is awesome. If you do have this issue, I hope you have better success with your car than I did.


Sorry to hear they couldn't fix the issue for you, you were very patient.
I hope you like your Subaru better than the Mazda 3 I just bought. What a rough, uncomfortable ride. I thought my Cobalt was uncomfortable, but the Mazda is worse (handles well though).
I was also looking into the Subaru Impreza before I got the Mazda but was concerned that the throttle was too touchy for my big feet. Is the Outback like that? I was also thinking about the Forester since it's not much bigger than the Impreza and may ride better.
I was planning on keeping the Mazda 3 until the next Cruze comes out but I don't know if my internal organs can last that long.



Merc6 said:


> Sorry to hear you left us, hopefully you have better luck with Subaru than I did. Best dealership for Subaru is Cherry Hill, NJ 5 mins from Subaru of America. Did you get the traditional Outback, the Legacy sedan with a "lift kit", or the WRX one?


What issues did you have with Subaru? I know a bunch of folks who own them and all say they were very reliable


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BigSkyMontana - I'm disappointed that GM couldn't/wouldn't resolve your coolant odor issues and wish you the best of luck with your Subaru. Your patience and reporting on the efforts to resolve this allowed many of us to successfully resolve our coolant odor issues.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

steve333 said:


> What issues did you have with Subaru? I know a bunch of folks who own them and all say they were very reliable


 Trans, turbo and engine isues as well as a few misc things here and there, the normal 1st year production Legacy issues. The parts aren't cheap either if you break something, one time use bolts break in the process of removing them. It's a love hate relationship in a nutshell. I wish the **** with all the blown engines out there, Subaru would sell a long block already.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Surprised to hear that since Subaru gets such high reliability ratings but I guess no brand is without it's warts


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BSM, sorry to see you go! I hope the Suby works out for you, a buddy of mine has a '13 Outback and loves it.

Thanks again for all your help with this issue!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to post since my last posting, but thanks everyone for your comments and support. I know all cars have issues and I am confident that I made a good choice by saying goodbye to my Cruze. I did lose a few dollars, but to be honest it was worth getting rid of the headaches and closing the drivers door handing over the keys. I understand that not all Cruzes' have this problem and that's good news for the owners. I really have a heart for American made products, but after this experience it was easy for me to transition back into a Subaru since I've owned four of them in the past and have had great success with the vehicles. All of my Subaru's have been reliable and I have only replaced wear and tear items which was.....not very often. Furthermore, my family enjoys the outdoors so the Outback is a better fit for us to travel and enjoy the big sky country here in Montana. I hope that the future production of the Cruze continues to weed out problems that surface and provide satisfaction to most if not the majority of owners. I will still check out Cruze talk to keep updated on the Cruze production. problems, and successes.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought I would run a Carfax vehicle history report on my "once upon a time" Cruze when I was running a Carfax report for the Subaru I purchased last week. I was curious what would show on a Carfax for the Cruze relating the the dye/pressure checks, tube and seal maintenance and the HVAC case R/R. As many of you know I have had my Cruze in the service department several times for dye/pressure checks, the seals, tube, and tape job and finally the HVAC case R/R'd. When I pulled up the Carfax report and viewed the comments regarding all the coolant issue visits it read "Maintenance inspection completed" with the exception of the HVAC box R/R which read "Heated oxygen sensor replaced". It also appears that when the shield was cut away it was also annotated as "Maintenance inspection completed". Other services such as tires rotated, oil and filter changed, engine/power train computer/module reprogrammed read as typed. I am not sure how this information gets processed into the Carfax system. Not wanting to get off topic here, just thought I would share how the Carfax report read related to the maintenance performed regarding the coolant issues on my Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Carfax is only useful as a starting point.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to note that we haven't heard of any new coolant/antifreeze/Glycol based lubricant smell issues lately, which is a good thing, but I'm guessing it's more to do with it being summer now and the heater isn't being used which usually seemed to escalate the problem.
> 
> With that said, I was wondering if any of the current 2013 Cruze owners here who either ordered their Cruze from the factory just prior to the beginning of the 2014 Cruzes being built or just those who have a late production 2013 Cruze are having any coolant smell issues? Also are any current 2014 Diesel and/or gas Cruze owners having any coolant smell issues?
> 
> Would anyone with a late 2013 Cruze or a 2014 Cruze be willing to go on a drive and run their heat (if it gets cool at night where you live) for a while and see if anything happens?


I'm working with a dealer right now for this smell in my 2013. I was informed today that they treated it for mold, so I'm expecting I'll still have the smell, but mixed with deodorant, on my commute home tonight. My smell seems to emanate from the left side, particulary the panel vent to the left of the steering wheel.

I don't have my build date as I'm picking up the car this afternoon, but I took delivery of it in February from dealer stock.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had to have my 2012 ECO MT treated for mold and have the HVAC replaced. It's been close to freezing for most of the past week with a few days in the mid-20s. No odors.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hpoefully the dealer that did the evap cleanout remembered to turn on the afterblow feature to prevent a recurrence.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

loyalsubject, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. If you need assistance while at the dealership, please be sure to reach out to us via private message. We look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

With the cold temps. this fall I now have the cabin smell. All last winter I never had any smell and now this winter I do. How????

I can detect no smell in the engine bay and my coolant level has not moved.

I believe it's the lube smell, it's just a little different than coolant smell. Still why now after a year of no smell last winter?

The smell isn't causing me headaches or anything, but is there with high heat and low fan setting at the floor.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Pete in PA said:


> All last winter I never had any smell and now this winter I do. How????


It's possible that the lubricant breaks down over time, or maybe in the heat of the summer?


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> loyalsubject,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. If you need assistance while at the dealership, please be sure to reach out to us via private message. We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm taking it in today with prints of the summary at the beginning of this thread. The service adivsor seemed unaware of this issue when I picked the car up last week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure that you point out that you don't smell any coolant odors in the engine bay. This eliminates PIs 0762 (Water Pump Replacement) and 0740 (other engine coolant leak checks and vapor reroute from coolant tank vent).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

loyalsubject, 

I look forward to your update once you return from the dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive noticed that my cruze has a strong coolant smell in the engine bay and around the front of the car lately. Im just gonna give it another week or so before i take it in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> Ive noticed that my cruze has a strong coolant smell in the engine bay and around the front of the car lately. Im just gonna give it another week or so before i take it in.


If your engine coolant level starts dropping don't wait.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Engine coolant level hasnt dropped. Ive been keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been keeping an eye on it. It hasnt moved.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pete in PA said:


> With the cold temps. this fall I now have the cabin smell. All last winter I never had any smell and now this winter I do. How????
> 
> I can detect no smell in the engine bay and my coolant level has not moved.
> 
> ...


Pete in PA, 

Have you had a chance to have your Chevrolet dealership take a look into this concern?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Last winter the 2012 had a slight smell for about 1 minute then it went away. A few weeks ago when the heat first came on, the slight smell was there again for about 1 minute, but then like last year, gone. Now at 31,000 miles on her I've noticed no smell for the last week.

So is it possible for the coolant smell to just stop?


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Pete in PA,
> 
> Have you had a chance to have your Chevrolet dealership take a look into this concern?
> 
> ...


I'm going to wait till it's really cold and you need heat all the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pete in PA said:


> I'm going to wait till it's really cold and you need heat all the time.


When you take it in, don't turn off the car. You want the service advisor to really be able to tell that there is no odor outside the car but the inside stinks. This is the only way to get many dealership service departments to skip the under hood diagnostics.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pete in PA,

Well just let us know when you are ready to go in and we will be here to assist you. Just send us a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MinnesotaJoe (Nov 7, 2013)

I brought my 2012 Cruze ECO in to the dealership two weeks ago with an antifreeze smell. They took apart the dash and checked the heater core and found zero leaks. They did re-route some hoses from the resivior tank according to a technical bulletin on the antifreeze smell. Over the past week, I've noticed the smell is still there, although it is less strong. I only notice the smell when the floor register is being used and the car is at operating temperatures with the heat on. I do not notice a smell when the air is blowing through the upper registers or if the heat is not on. 

I brought my car in again today and they are going to attempt to deoderize my duct work to see if any residual antifreeze is causing the smell. When I had my car running in the service department, the shop manager sat in my car and said he could smell a "faint" smell of antifreeze. I didn't think it was all that faint. Also, he thought it smelled similar to a dead mouse smell rather than antifreeze. I have a hard time believing that the fruity smell I and others that have rode in my vehicle have smelled is a dead animal. I have had blown head gaskets in previous cars and am well aware of what hot antifreeze smells like. Also, the fact the smell has become less strong after re-routing the tubing seems to indicate that antifreeze is the culprit.

We'll see what happens, hopefully it is just a residual odor left behind and the tube re-routing actually solved the problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MinnesotaJoe, ask your dealership to clean your HVAC system for mold and mildew. GM provides a kit for this purpose. Dead mouse smell is the giveaway.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> loyalsubject,
> 
> I look forward to your update once you return from the dealership.
> 
> ...


OK. The smell didn't go away with the deodorizing, which I predicted. When I returned they agreed to do the PI0935 service despite not being convinced themselves that it would resolve the issue.

The service was done this week and the smell is gone, althought it now smells like hot plastic. I'm guessing that's just due to the new materials and that it'll diminish over a few weeks. I do need to return again, as some insulation is sticking up between the windshield and the dash, now, and the little cubby in front of the shifter was reinstalled backwards. I also now have a cold-weather rattle in the right side of the dash. That was one worry I had about this surgery--a full dash removal is bound to create some noise issues. I've emailed my service advisor and have yet to hear back, but I have little doubt that they'll handle these new issues well.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

Pete in PA said:


> With the cold temps. this fall I now have the cabin smell. All last winter I never had any smell and now this winter I do. How????
> 
> I can detect no smell in the engine bay and my coolant level has not moved.
> 
> ...


Pete, I got my '13 in February and didn't smell anything until this fall. The PI0935 service fixed the smell. Don't know why it waited, but there must be something about the lube aging, or being exposed to summer A/C use that breaks it down somewhat.


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks to this forum and its Moderators for the help in diagnosing and info of the PIs (PI-0740) No Fix...But the (PI-0935) Thank God... Fixed the problem...Going into a dealership with the PI # info Helped a great deal...Rather than having them look for leaks and CND and brush you off...Got Chevy Customer Service involved as I had 35,900 miles on car when I found out about this PI...But THEY were Great, they said no problem as it is a documented problem...Major surgery on the dash, but the dealership I took it to did an excellent job no squeaks or rattles which was one of my biggest fears as being a acft mechanic for 30 years its what I'm trained to do is listen for, unusual noises...And dash noises drive me nuts...Kudos to Kelly Chevy, Buick in Decatur IN. They also gave me a 2014 Impala as a loaner, Very Nice may be my next vehicle...Good luck to all...


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Minnesotajoe...Have the Dealership ck out PI-0740 as this must be done first and if that doesn't fix problem ck out PI-0935...This latter PI fixed my problem...I only smelled the odor in the fall/winter...The heater is not used in the summer and the heater box is isolated during A/C season...Good Luck!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

So basically there is no communication channel whatsoever between dealers and GM, and/or between dealers and the 'quality control' people at GM?
How is it possible that the issue is still there on production vehicles after first being reported over 2 years ago?
Inexcusable, IMO


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

loyalsubject said:


> OK. The smell didn't go away with the deodorizing, which I predicted. When I returned they agreed to do the PI0935 service despite not being convinced themselves that it would resolve the issue.
> 
> The service was done this week and the smell is gone, althought it now smells like hot plastic. I'm guessing that's just due to the new materials and that it'll diminish over a few weeks. I do need to return again, as some insulation is sticking up between the windshield and the dash, now, and the little cubby in front of the shifter was reinstalled backwards. I also now have a cold-weather rattle in the right side of the dash. That was one worry I had about this surgery--a full dash removal is bound to create some noise issues. I've emailed my service advisor and have yet to hear back, but I have little doubt that they'll handle these new issues well.


The hot plastic smell will dissipate over the next month or so. The best way to deal with the insulation may be an exacto knife, but since they will have to open her up again to find the rattle it should get done then. I'm not sure how they could have put the cubby in backwards - mine will only fit in one direction.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The HVAC box being replaced in PI-0935 is used year round. The difference is that the lubricant doesn't stink of glycol when cold air is blowing across it. Not having this smell in the summer but having it in the winter is a dead giveaway that the problem is the HVAC box lubricant.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> The hot plastic smell will dissipate over the next month or so. The best way to deal with the insulation may be an exacto knife, but since they will have to open her up again to find the rattle it should get done then. I'm not sure how they could have put the cubby in backwards - mine will only fit in one direction.


Well, now that I've driven it over the weekend and the deodorant they used and the detailing product they wiped down the interior with has dissipated I find that the smell is still there, though slightly weaker. I'm thinking that I might fill out that JD Power service dept survey afterall. I took their dollar that was intended to guilt me into doing it, I guess, and didn't want to spend the time. I'm thinking otherwise now.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

loyalsubject said:


> Pete, I got my '13 in February and didn't smell anything until this fall. The PI0935 service fixed the smell. Don't know why it waited, but there must be something about the lube aging, or being exposed to summer A/C use that breaks it down somewhat.


I spoke too soon. Smell still there.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

loyalsubject said:


> I spoke too soon. Smell still there.


Sorry to hear that the smell returned. Unfortunately there are Cruzes that have the HVAC lube issue smell and they also have the under the hood coolant smell. For those who have had the HVAC case R/R and the smell continues to lurk under the hood or in the cabin (as in my case) is a serious problem especially when your car passes the dye pressure check and your service department has no where else to go. I never was able to pinpoint the problem. My way out was to get rid of the car which I did. I really liked my Cruze, but it was not worth having the headaches and wondering if and when the coolant smell was going to surface every time I got into the vehicle. Sorry to be the messenger of bad news, but this is a problem and in my opinion GM doesn't have a fix for under the hood issues. I hope you are able to find/fix this issue soon. Good luck!


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

Had it in again. Now they're saying they can't smell it. I'm about fed up. I think I'll investigate one of those lemon law places that comes up when you Google "Cruze Coolant Smell".


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

loyalsubject said:


> Had it in again. Now they're saying they can't smell it. I'm about fed up. I think I'll investigate one of those lemon law places that comes up when you Google "Cruze Coolant Smell".


That should get someone's attention. I don't understand why they would lie to you... do they really think you're in there making this stuff up and don't have anything better to do with your time? Dealership service departments... not many good ones out there.


----------



## zero_presence (Oct 6, 2012)

*Hopeful solution?*

Perhaps this particular item has already been pointed out and I apologize for not reading all related topics before bringing it up, but... I noticed a plastic duct with a door that flaps open and closed attached to the HVAC ducting on the firewall. In my mind, there is almost certainly no way to completely eliminate coolant odors from the engine compartment. This being said, if this door is not sealed during operation, the smell will enter the cabin. I tested the duct by running the hvac system with the recirculation both on and off. During fresh air operation(recirculation off) the air could easily be felt blowing across my fingers. With recirculation on, the air was still. This part is sortof inconspicuous because of it's unusual shape (to me anyhow). I have attempted to hold it close with zip ties and plan to see if this aids in the dissipation of the odor. Pics are attached.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yet another source of engine odors entering the HVAC system. That flap is the cowling drain for the base of the windshield. If the HVAC ducting intakes aren't sealed properly you could very definitely get air and odors sucked in through this flap.


----------



## zero_presence (Oct 6, 2012)

Just completed a 30 mile round trip. The first 15 with recirculation on. No odor. The next 15, recirculation on. No odor. Fan speed on 3, temperature at maximum heat. May be too early to call it a success but I'm hopeful considering that the smell usually begins within 10 miles.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

*Coolant smell still here!*

Here we go again. It is winter again and my coolant smell is back (of course). I have had my cruze in for the coolant smell issue 6 times. My old dealer only recorded the complaint once when they replaced the coolant reservoir cap (at 26,000 miles). All of the other times they said they could not duplicate the problem and it did not appear on the repair order. Maybe it does appear on GM's warranty side? I hope so. I do have a copy of a repair order where it does state they had to add coolant to the system though. I did complain that the smell was still there after the cap was replaced and they said they did a coolant system pressure test and found no leaks (still not on the repair order). I was going to Hurd Chevrolet in RI and they were very nice, they just couldn't fix this problem. I have since moved and found a new dealer. When I brought my cruze in for an oil change they stated that the water pump was leaking. They replaced it under warranty and I thought that my coolant smell issue would be resolved. Nope. Now I have a pregnant wife who cannot ride in the car with me and I have respiratory problems (every winter since I bought this car). Thanks GM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Here we go again. It is winter again and my coolant smell is back (of course). I have had my cruze in for the coolant smell issue 6 times. My old dealer only recorded the complaint once when they replaced the coolant reservoir cap (at 26,000 miles). All of the other times they said they could not duplicate the problem and it did not appear on the repair order. Maybe it does appear on GM's warranty side? I hope so. I do have a copy of a repair order where it does state they had to add coolant to the system though. I did complain that the smell was still there after the cap was replaced and they said they did a coolant system pressure test and found no leaks (still not on the repair order). I was going to Hurd Chevrolet in RI and they were very nice, they just couldn't fix this problem. I have since moved and found a new dealer. When I brought my cruze in for an oil change they stated that the water pump was leaking. They replaced it under warranty and I thought that my coolant smell issue would be resolved. Nope. Now I have a pregnant wife who cannot ride in the car with me and I have respiratory problems (every winter since I bought this car). Thanks GM.


This is the HVAC odor. The fact that you didn't have any coolant odors in the cabin when you weren't running the cabin heater means the odor _*MUST*_ be coming from the HVAC system, not the engine bay.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

The last time I brought the car in for the coolant smell I gave them the PI# for the HVAC system. They said they did a pressure test and also checked the PI for the HVAC system and it tested fine. My wife and I are replacing her Toyota Yaris this month with a new car...I was hoping to get a new GM for her, but she will have no part in getting a GM after this experience.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Find another dealership. The PI for the HVAC system has no testing at all - just replace the HVAC duct box. There is no way to test the HVAC duct box short of pulling it out heating the lubricant to see if it stinks. Also, call GM Customer Service and tell them that the HVAC odor is why you won't be purchasing another GM product.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

If my memory serves me correct the PI for the HVAC system stated to run the heat on high with the fan speed at max and let the vehicle run for a while (at operating temp). If no smell is found then the HVAC is not the problem...according to the PI. I agree with you obermd, I think its the HVAC issue. Either way I am not pleased. I will be contacting GM customer service, as this is a health issue (coughing as I write this).


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Just sent a private message to Chevy customer service...maybe I can get this fixed, although I am out of warranty now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi ChuzCruze,

I am really sorry about this issue that you are dealing with and that you believe your health is at risk. We got your message. We are looking into this and will get back with you shortly. Thank you for reaching out to us.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have an appointment with my new dealership this Thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed that they can find out what is causing the coolant smell inside the vehicle and under the hood. I will update the thread as I get more info. Thanks to Jackie and Erica over at Chevrolet Customer Support for their help.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

My Cruze is at the dealership right now and a technician came out to see if he could smell the coolant that I smell inside the cabin and under the hood. The technician verified that there is a strong coolant smell under the hood and a faint coolant smell inside the cabin. Lets see which PI they perform. I hope it is not the coolant reservoir hose PI, as this seems to be a bandaid "fix".


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

ChuzCruze said:


> My Cruze is at the dealership right now and a technician came out to see if he could smell the coolant that I smell inside the cabin and under the hood. The technician verified that there is a strong coolant smell under the hood and a faint coolant smell inside the cabin. Lets see which PI they perform. I hope it is not the coolant reservoir hose PI, as this seems to be a bandaid "fix".


I hope your service department is able to assist you regarding this issue. I continued to troubleshoot this issue with my service department. I had an awesome service manager who did everything possible to assist me in trying to fix my problem. They R/R'd the HVAC box which did fix the lube smell. They completed the installation of cowl seals and went the extra mile providing additional sealing around the cowl grilles. They replaced the surge tank and cap. They tried the tape and tubing. After the HVAC box replacement the smell kept surfacing. Some days the smell was stronger, other days it appeared to not be so strong. My service department ran numerous pressure checks to include checking the surge tank cap. Never had a drop in pressure. My surge tank was losing approximately 1/4 in of coolant monthly. It got to the point that when I arrived home I would park in the driveway allowing the engine to cool down before pulling it in the garage so my garage didn't reek like coolant. Never could pinpoint the problem. Never had leaks noticeable to the naked eye. It doesn't please me to see other Cruze owners posting similar smell issues on this thread or anywhere on this forum. For those of us who have had this problem or is dealing with this issue it is extremely frustrating and nerve racking especially when you have a family. I didn't have any other issue with my Cruze and really liked the car. I finally decided to get rid of it 10 months and 10,000+ miles later. I took a loss financially, but it was the quickest and easiest way out after patiently working through this problem for 10 months with 2 cases open with GM. They had no other answers for me other then to tell me to start taking my car to another dealer. What they didn't understand, or didn't want to hear was my service department was not the problem--they were working hard in being part of the solution. I had more support from my service department and members here at Cruze-Talk then I did at GM. I invested a lot of time, energy, and effort posting my progress on this thread in hope that it would help others and eventually find solution for this problem. My suggestions - (1) Work closely with your service department. (2) Take the time to read this thread. There is a lot of great info to give you some guidance. (3) Document your progress with your service department. (4) Keep track of all maintenance records. I ensured every type of maintenance completed on my car was entered on the Chevy website under my account for my Cruze. I printed every maintenance record before getting rid of the car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BSM, thanks again for taking the time to offer your experience-based advice!



BigSkyMontana said:


> My suggestions - (1) Work closely with your service department. (2) Take the time to read this thread. There is a lot of great info to give you some guidance. (3) Document your progress with your service department. (4) Keep track of all maintenance records. I ensured every type of maintenance completed on my car was entered on the Chevy website under my account for my Cruze. I printed every maintenance record before getting rid of the car.


This is GREAT advice for anyone going through this issue, especially #1; working WITH your service dept. As hard as it may be keep your head on straight and not blow up over slow/no progress, do your best to build a constructive relationship with your dealer's service manager. It will only help you in the end, no matter the outcome. Nobody wants to deal with someone who's a PITA, and if that's you the level of service you get will reflect that.

When you are reading through the history of this issue pay close attention to BSM's mature, thorough and well written posts. He has posted more constructive information on this topic than any other member, and believe me when I say he's been through it all with this issue.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

What happened to my post?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Agitation and no longer applicable. BSM has already traded his Cruze.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> BSM, thanks again for taking the time to offer your experience-based advice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue Angel, thanks for the compliment and your support through this process. I also have to give obermd the credit for putting this thread together. Speaking of service departments I thought I would drop this link to a thread I posted a while back. Hopefully it will also be helpful for others while building relationships with their service manager working with the coolant/lube issue or any issue in general.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/13531-tips-your-next-service-visit.html


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great tips, especially from BigSkyMontana. I worked as a Warranty Administrator for Chevrolet/Buick/GMC as well as Toyota. I know better to get everything in writing, but like many lead an extremely busy life, so I got caught up and didn't check to see that things were being properly documented (my bad). I also was a Service Writer for a Cadillac dealer, so I am never rude and always stay level headed (I have been on the other end, so I know how it is). I have been dealing with this issue since I bought the car new in January of 2012. This is the seventh time it has been in for this problem. I believe there are multiple issues with my Cruze, as I have hazing on the inside of the windshield, coolant smell inside the cabin and under the hood. I have had the cooling system pressure tested twice, coolant reservoir cap replaced, water pump replaced and whatever they do to it this time. I don't know if this issue will get resolved, but I hope so. I am also a previous ASE Master tech for a GM dealership (let my certifications lapse as I am no longer in the automotive field). I keep that to myself when I visit a dealership and see what they tell me


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

ChuzCruze, it sounds like you have a wealth of experience and knowledge in the GM arena which is benefiting you in trying to work through this issue. Your postings could benefit others dealing with this issue too. I think it is helpful to share what maintenance was done on your Cruze as others can read and share their thoughts to help. I lot of time, work, and effort went into my Cruze, yet the smell kept lurking into the cabin and under the hood. Negative double digit temps this week where I live and I passed a Cruze late last night going home. His windows were all iced up and not sure if he just jumped in and took off without warming up the car, or dealing with the coolant/lube smell and not wanting to run the heater. Hopefully, he wasn't dealing with the smell issue. I understand the "busy life" issue. Many of us are just trying to make ends meet in today's world, provide for the family, and stay ahead financially as life is busy. Dealing with this issue takes time, patience, and effort to include keeping good maintenance records. Dealing with GM regarding this unresolved issue can be as frustrating and upsetting as our disappointing and out of control leadership in Washington DC. You just can't ignore the problem, but you sure want to. Anyway, hope your service department can try to make things right for you.


----------



## BigRick85 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi all! Been doing hours of research for a close friend and ended up here.

She has a 2011 Cruze LT with the 1.4 with a little over 70k on the clock and has recently (within the last few days) developed a cabin smell. Initially she was concerned that she had an AC condenser problem again (the last one died at the hands of a pebble) because she remembered it smelling bad but all HVAC functions are normal. I haven't been able to look at it yet (she just called me this evening) and I'm trying to see where I should start. Her husband is replacing the cabin air filter (it's never been changed) tonight but I don't know how much it will help. She described the smell as "burning rubber" and it ONLY occurs when she runs the defrost. No smell in the AC and no smell in the heat. From what I've read it may be the lubricant GM used, is there a fix for that? Her and her husband are paycheck to paycheck folks like I am and don't have the money to dump at the dealership (plus our local dealership service dept leaves something to be desired) so I'm trying to help as much as I can.

Sorry for the novel, thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 'coolant type' odor can occur in any of the heat positions.....floor, bi-level, or defrost.......temp range at highest setting.

The A/C compressor is enabled in the defrost position though......this may be a case of mold on the A/C evap core.....some call it a burning odor.....I just think it stinks....can't really identify it but sometimes referred to as a 'dirty sock'

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BigRick85 said:


> Hi all! Been doing hours of research for a close friend and ended up here.
> 
> She has a 2011 Cruze LT with the 1.4 with a little over 70k on the clock and has recently (within the last few days) developed a cabin smell. Initially she was concerned that she had an AC condenser problem again (the last one died at the hands of a pebble) because she remembered it smelling bad but all HVAC functions are normal. I haven't been able to look at it yet (she just called me this evening) and I'm trying to see where I should start. Her husband is replacing the cabin air filter (it's never been changed) tonight but I don't know how much it will help. She described the smell as "burning rubber" and it ONLY occurs when she runs the defrost. No smell in the AC and no smell in the heat. From what I've read it may be the lubricant GM used, is there a fix for that? Her and her husband are paycheck to paycheck folks like I am and don't have the money to dump at the dealership (plus our local dealership service dept leaves something to be desired) so I'm trying to help as much as I can.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, thanks in advance for your help!


Mold. I bet she smells it anytime she runs the cabin blower but doesn't realize it. It won't be covered under warranty at the age and mileage on her car but GM has a kit for mold/mildew removal from the HVAC system. From my opening post for this thread:



> 3) Other odors ranging from dirty socks to other earthy smells inside the car indicate the presence of mold and/or mildew in the HVAC system. This smell can appear anytime you run the blowers or even during forced air induction into the cabin while moving. It does NOT depend on engine temperature or cabin temperature settings. I am including this issue because it can mask and confuse the odors from the first two problems, making them that much harder to identify and resolve.
> 
> The resolution for this is to clean out the HVAC system using the GM mold/mildew kit, ensure the HVAC condensation drain is clear and draining, and turn on the HVAC after-blow to dry the system after you use it.
> 
> When correcting cabin odors, replace your cabin air filter at the same time. It will catch and hold glycol, mold, mildew, potentially causing a lingering smell that makes it appear the problem hasn't been corrected, only lessoned. Also, there will be some chemical smell after these fixes are done. This smell is distinct from any other smells and will dissipate over two weeks to a month.


Edit: I just found my thread on having the mold cleaned out of my Cruze. Post 3 gives the line item. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/12364-one-more-cruze-cabin-stench-eliminated.html


----------



## LordRefa (Dec 17, 2013)

Bought 2013 Chevy Cruze in April 2013. Loved the car and it was fun driving it throughout the summer and fall without any problems. When the weather got colder in Michigan, by turning the heater ON and after 10 mins of driving, the cabin reeks of coolant. Investigated myself and found out that ** no coolant smell when engine is cold (engine coolant gauge arrow pointed at C). ** after 10 mins of driving, while coolant gauge arrow reaches the middle between C and H, the coolant smell started to kick inside cabin and coming out of the ducts. ** opened the hood and the coolant smell was coming from driver side of the engine. I googled "coolant cabin/engine smell problem for Cruze" and found this forum. I was shocked to see how many people complained about the problem since 2011? I am lost on whether I should take it to get it serviced or wait until GM found the solution fix the problem. I am disappointed because its such a nice looking car and it is my first Chevy car after years of driving and owning Ford, Chrysler and Mazda.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LordRefa, I'd definitely take it in. Make sure when you get there the smell is obvious in the engine bay. Did you take a look at the first post in this thread to get a better feel of known problems and solutions? If no, do so before taking your car in. The reason I cited specific dealerships involved in fixing this problem in that post is to deflect the "you can't trust what you read on the internet" comment that many of us have heard. Also, take a look at the coolant level and the surge tank lip and cap seals. This may be a real easy fix for you. I guarantee if your coolant level is above the "cold full" line (top of the arrow) you will have coolant venting from the surge tank. Even at the top of the arrow you may have some venting. Some members have discovered that a lower coolant level fixes this problem, but we don't know what the long term effects of running with lower coolant. In any case, do NOT run with the coolant level less than half an inch above the large hose leaving the bottom of the tank as doing so risks getting air into the system.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LordRefa said:


> Bought 2013 Chevy Cruze in April 2013. Loved the car and it was fun driving it throughout the summer and fall without any problems. When the weather got colder in Michigan, by turning the heater ON and after 10 mins of driving, the cabin reeks of coolant. Investigated myself and found out that ** no coolant smell when engine is cold (engine coolant gauge arrow pointed at C). ** after 10 mins of driving, while coolant gauge arrow reaches the middle between C and H, the coolant smell started to kick inside cabin and coming out of the ducts. ** opened the hood and the coolant smell was coming from driver side of the engine. I googled "coolant cabin/engine smell problem for Cruze" and found this forum. I was shocked to see how many people complained about the problem since 2011? I am lost on whether I should take it to get it serviced or wait until GM found the solution fix the problem. I am disappointed because its such a nice looking car and it is my first Chevy car after years of driving and owning Ford, Chrysler and Mazda.


Hey LordRefa,

I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing this concern with your Cruze! Let us know if you would like us to assist in getting it to the dealer or follow up with them when it's in. You can reach out to us via PM. Please provide your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LordRefa (Dec 17, 2013)

obermd said:


> LordRefa, I'd definitely take it in. Make sure when you get there the smell is obvious in the engine bay. Did you take a look at the first post in this thread to get a better feel of known problems and solutions? If no, do so before taking your car in. The reason I cited specific dealerships involved in fixing this problem in that post is to deflect the "you can't trust what you read on the internet" comment that many of us have heard. Also, take a look at the coolant level and the surge tank lip and cap seals. This may be a real easy fix for you. I guarantee if your coolant level is above the "cold full" line (top of the arrow) you will have coolant venting from the surge tank. Even at the top of the arrow you may have some venting. Some members have discovered that a lower coolant level fixes this problem, but we don't know what the long term effects of running with lower coolant. In any case, do NOT run with the coolant level less than half an inch above the large hose leaving the bottom of the tank as doing so risks getting air into the system.


OberMd, I took your advice and took my car in Chevy dealership service near my home. I explained to them about the coolant smell problems. Service rep wasnt surprised when I mention "coolant smell in cabin" He said he received complaints from 3 other Cruze customers regarding coolant smell. Told me they will take care of the problem and gave me a rental (2014 Malibu- the car I wanted to buy but couldnt afford it). Got a message from service rep the next day saying "They will install a new heater case behind the dash. It was allowing small amount of anti freeze to drip and cause odor." I was surprised to hear that because my car is only 8 months old and has 6700 miles. Now I'm worried about my car's reliability. Car will be ready tomorrow and hopefully thats the "FIX".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And here I thought the leaky heater cores were limited to the 2011 model year. While I'm not happy that you had a coolant leak I am glad your service techs found it so they can fix it. How do you like the Malibu?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> How do you like the Malibu?


Not sure about the latest Malibu (I think the '14 is improved?), but I recently had a '13 for a rental on a work trip. At the end of the trip I concluded the Cruze interior is nicer, and I WAY prefer driving manual transmissions to automatics.



LordRefa said:


> ...new heater case behind the dash...


Heater "case"? Does that refer to the heater "core" (leaky core) or the entire HVAC unit (wrong grease)?


----------



## LordRefa (Dec 17, 2013)

Got the car back today from the shop... was told they did the job "PI0935B: Odor from HVAC System with Temperature Control Set on High Heat and Engine at Operating Temperature - (Oct 29, 2013) for Models: 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze. They replaced the HVAC case. I no longer smell the coolant inside the car so far.... knock on wood.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm knocking for ya too!


----------



## LordRefa (Dec 17, 2013)

obermd: Malibu was fun to drive especially with V6 and smooth driving. Wished I bought Malibu !!!


----------



## LordRefa (Dec 17, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Not sure about the latest Malibu (I think the '14 is improved?), but I recently had a '13 for a rental on a work trip. At the end of the trip I concluded the Cruze interior is nicer, and I WAY prefer driving manual transmissions to automatics.
> 
> 
> 
> Heater "case"? Does that refer to the heater "core" (leaky core) or the entire HVAC unit (wrong grease)?


They replaced the HVAC unit (cause of smell was wrong grease). I am not sure why the service rep told me about the anti-freeze leak. That's 2 different things between grease and anti-freeze. sigh ....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The service rep probably didn't know the difference.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LordRefa said:


> Got the car back today from the shop... was told they did the job "PI0935B: Odor from HVAC System with Temperature Control Set on High Heat and Engine at Operating Temperature - (Oct 29, 2013) for Models: 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze. They replaced the HVAC case. I no longer smell the coolant inside the car so far.... knock on wood.


Hey LordRefa,

Glad to hear you were able to get the coolant smell taken care of. If anything changes let us know!

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I have a 2011 1LT which was built and purchased in January 2011 (an early version) and now has 24K.

My 3 year Bumper to Bumper warranty will be expiring in about a month and I have only been back to the dealer twice...once for a recall and once to reset the CEL when the gas cap wasn't tightened. I have done all maintenance myself. 

I have needed to add coolant a few times (3 or 4) to bring it up to he 'Full' mark. I also get the coolant smell outside the car after shutdown and sometimes a very slight odor inside the car (nothing objectionable).

The second time I added coolant I also added GM coolant tabs to the surge tank which unfortunately may mask the cause of my coolant loss by stopping small leaks at the water pump, water pump bolts, heater core, etc...

After reading all of the coolant loss/smell threads I don't think I need the HVAC R&R.
I believe my problem is either what Robbie describes (no room for expansion in the surge tank due to the mismarked fill lines) or the cap and/or surge tank aren't sealing properly.
I feel that the coolant sealing tabs would have fixed the leak had it been in the water pump, water pump bolts, heater core etc...

I plan on bringing it in after New Years Day to document the problem.

Does anybody have any suggestions as far as how to proceed with this?...Adding a cup of coolant at every oil change isn't the end of the world but it shouldn't be that way in a new car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> I believe my problem is either what Robbie describes (no room for expansion in the surge tank due to the mismarked fill lines) or the cap and/or surge tank aren't sealing properly.
> I feel that the coolant sealing tabs would have fixed the leak had it been in the water pump, water pump bolts, heater core etc...


If the cap to tank seal is performing properly you can run with the coolant at the proper level without issue (the full cold mark with the arrow pointing to it). If the surge tank throat has a manufacturing defect in the sealing surface the o-ring on the cap will not seal properly and you will get venting out of the tank (visible as condensation and/or white and orange deposits around the vent). If you are not seeing signs of venting your tank and cap are likely working properly.

This is exactly what was wrong with mine, I replaced the tank and cap and all is well now. I still see a very small amount of coolant loss, but it's so minimal I haven't bothered adding coolant since the spring. It's gone down maybe 1/2 a line on the tank since then.

There's also someone who had the o-ring on the vent line replaced and it solved their underhood odor issues, and I have a strong feeling this is where the last of my issues lies as well. This is the small line that goes from the top of the surge tank to the top of the coolant header that exits the driver's side of the cylinder head (wherre the o-ring is). When I smell coolant under the hood it always seems to come from that area.

I have no experience with the GM coolant tabs and have no idea how effective they are. I would definitely document this as thoroughly as possible with both GM Customer Service here on this site as well as with your dealer ASAP BEFORE your warranty runs out. If this is something that is not dealt with soon and the warranty period expires, you may end up being out of pocket for any repairs necessary.

If your tank and cap are functioning properly the next likely culprit will be the water pump, but it never hurts to have the dealer do a dye check and visual for leaks. Someone else chime in if I've forgotten something.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Blue Angel....I don't see any defect in the sealing surface of my surge tank but I do see visible condensation and white deposits around the vent. I've also noticed the cap has a lot less 'resistance' than when I initially unscrewed it. I'm thinking that GM should have used metal threads (like another poster said in the 'Anti-Freeze Smell Thread V2).

I'm sorry to be ignorant..how do I go about contacting GM Customer Service here on the sight?...I don't see a PM button. Thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RedChevy, 

We can certainly assist you while you are at your dealership after the new year. Please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish my car had the smell of anti-freeze instead of the oil smell that gives me and my wife headaches.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzingont, do you have the smell outside the car or just inside? If outside start searching the engine bay. If it's only inside it's an HVAC issue.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> cruzingont, do you have the smell outside the car or just inside? If outside start searching the engine bay. If it's only inside it's an HVAC issue.


I only get it inside, if you drive the car for a bit and stop for a minute then go you can smell it. The longer you sit the worst it gets.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzingont said:


> I only get it inside, if you drive the car for a bit and stop for a minute then go you can smell it. The longer you sit the worst it gets.


I'm now going to guess that you get the smell even with recirc and the A/C running. If so, you most likely have mold and/or mildew in your HVAC system. GM has a kit to clean this out. When you take it in, make sure it stinks inside the car and that you have been running the A/C on recirc. This is to steer the dealership away from any engine bay related issues.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I never had this problem with the air on. I shouldn't have this problem with only 4500 kms on the car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mold growth only knows time, not mileage.......are you certain there is no oil seeping on any hot underhood components?
You need to be certain of no leaks or seeps, or spilled oil before going any further.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your car was stored outside in rainy weather during any high mold seasons it could very easily have been "infected". This can occur even on the lot at Lordstown, OH.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> If your car was stored outside in rainy weather during any high mold seasons it could very easily have been "infected". This can occur even on the lot at Lordstown, OH.


Since the time my car was made till I received it was just over 2 weeks so I can't see it being that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzingont said:


> I wish my car had the smell of anti-freeze instead of the oil smell that gives me and my wife headaches.


Hey cruzingont,

I'm sorry to hear that you are experiencing the smell of oil with your Cruze. I see that you are located in Toronto, have you reached out to our Canadian Customer Care? Their phone number is: 800-263-3777. 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I took my car in to the dealer yesterday for the 2 recalls and I told them of my coolant loss.
The service advisor told me that they pressure tested the system and found no leaks...they topped up the surge tank (actually overfilled it) and sent me on my way.

I really don't have a big problem with having to add a pint of coolant every few months but I do believe this is an engineering (poor) issue. GM should extend the warranty on the entire cooling system for 5 years/100Kmiles as a goodwill gesture. (Honda did this with the A/T in my 2001 Accord for 7 years/110K due to numerous failures)....GM should do the same...

PS: The underbelly shield had about 20 inches cut out of it for the recall. This has to affect the aerodynamics and MPG's, not to mention the loss of protection from road debris. 
Do new 2014's have a different shield since the recall?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only difference in the under-engine shield since the recall is that the hack job is done by machine at the factory and not by some tech with a power hand saw at the dealership. As for MPG and drivability, there is a minor impact but not enough to worry about.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

RedChevy said:


> GM should extend the warranty on the entire cooling system for 5 years/100Kmiles as a goodwill gesture. (Honda did this with the A/T in my 2001 Accord for 7 years/110K due to numerous failures)....GM should do the same...


When my service department replaced my HVAC case and installed the seals in the cowl area to deal with the coolant/lube smell I asked for an extended warranty. Somehow my service manager was able to work out an extended warranty extending the warranty on my Cruze to 84000 miles. Unfortunately, when I traded my Cruze I was informed that the extended warranty offered to me was not transferable to the next owner. If I recall correctly my service manager worked something out with the district specialist in honoring my extended warranty. I wouldn't doubt it if my service department/dealership helped pick up the tab on the warranty for me. My service department was awesome. I doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,
new guy here
I have a 2012 cruze LTZ with obviously the 1.4 auto.

It was a lease the owner turned in early in Colorado in 2013. I purchased it in May 2013 and have owned it since (28k miles).

It currently has 36,450 miles on it. Only thing I have had done was the brake recall by the dealer, had a flat tire patched, and changed the oil/filter on my own.

I have noticed the mold/mildew smell since I bought it.
I have also noticed the coolant smell inside and outside the car and
I have noticed coolant leaking from the car.

Im in Wichita,Ks.

A couple questions....
Will it be covered still since it is just outside the standard warranty
how should I go about it and not be stuck paying some sort of bill.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

mjbaker84 said:


> I have noticed the mold/mildew smell since I bought it.
> I have also noticed the coolant smell inside and outside the car and
> I have noticed coolant leaking from the car.


Where is the coolant leaking from?



mjbaker84 said:


> Will it be covered still since it is just outside the standard warranty
> how should I go about it and not be stuck paying some sort of bill.


Your best bet would have been to register the issue with your dealer and GM before the warranty expired. Unless it's a recall I'm not sure if they are obliged to cover it in any way.

The powertrain warranty may cover the coolant leak, but as for the mold smell you may be on your own...


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Where is the coolant leaking from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havent had a chance to look underneath but it is def closer to the passanger side wheel of the car. and was about a half dollar or bigger on the garage floor. I backed it out and it dripped some and then it left another half dollar sized puddle on the driveway.

I didnt know about the mold issue and didnt know i could have let them know.


Even my wife commented on the coolant smell right after i bought it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I would guess your water pump is leaking. If so, that should be covered by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> I would guess your water pump is leaking. If so, that should be covered by the powertrain warranty.



Should I just call my local dealer nearby and mention I have a coolant leak and believe it might be the waterpump and go from there? I obviously don't believe I should or would pay any fee since it seems to be a nationwide issue.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

mjbaker84 said:


> Hi,
> new guy here
> I have a 2012 cruze LTZ with obviously the 1.4 auto.
> 
> ...


Did you buy it from the dealer? I guarantee they knew about the issues and didn't mention it to you. I would force them to take it back


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

steve333 said:


> Did you buy it from the dealer? I guarantee they knew about the issues and didn't mention it to you. I would force them to take it back


I bought it *used* from A Fort Collins Chevy Dealer | Davidson Gebhardt Chevrolet in Loveland which is Davidson Gebhardt Chevrolet in Loveland, Colorado.
I live in Wichita,Ks and don't necessarily have time to go back to them I usually buy my cars from all over and generally have had pretty good luck


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mjbaker, the leaking water pump is covered under GM's transferable 5 year/100,000 mile power train warranty. Any Chevy dealer in Wichita should cover this. The mold/mildew requires cleaning the HVAC. It's possible that you can still get this done under warranty. GM has a cleaning kit specifically for this purpose. If, after these two are done and you still get glycol odors in the cabin but not under the engine hood I would open a ticket with GM and see if they will cover replacing the HVAC box under a goodwill warranty. It was probably the odor that lead to the car being traded in the first place.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> mjbaker, the leaking water pump is covered under GM's transferable 5 year/100,000 mile power train warranty. Any Chevy dealer in Wichita should cover this. The mold/mildew requires cleaning the HVAC. It's possible that you can still get this done under warranty. GM has a cleaning kit specifically for this purpose. If, after these two are done and you still get glycol odors in the cabin but not under the engine hood I would open a ticket with GM and see if they will cover replacing the HVAC box under a goodwill warranty. It was probably the odor that lead to the car being traded in the first place.



yeah i kind of wondered if that had something to do with it.... 

thanks!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Did you buy it from the dealer? I guarantee they knew about the issues and didn't mention it to you. I would force them to take it back


The car was purchased 8 months and 28k miles ago.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> The car was purchased 8 months and 28k miles ago.


8 months ago and 8k miles ago

I purchased it at 28k miles from the dealer. It currently has 36k miles


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

what is the appropriate way to bring up the odor/mold issue. I just spoke with the service advisor after mentioning I believe my waterpump is leaking and is still under powertrain warranty.

I mentioned the mold/odor issue and he said he had no idea what i was talking about and had never heard anything about it and said well its 3 yr /36k and you have 36,400 so your outside of the warranty.... even though i mentioned I bought it from a chevy dealer and it started when i bought it at 28k miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Print out the first post in this thread. It covers several of the common odor issues, how to diagnose them, and how to fix them.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Print out the first post in this thread. It covers several of the common odor issues, how to diagnose them, and how to fix them.


I referenced that with him and he said nope never heard of it etc


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

mjbaker84 said:


> 8 months ago and 8k miles ago...


Ah, sorry about that! Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

no problem!
thanks for all your help


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/12364-one-more-cruze-cabin-stench-eliminated.html. I posted the actual line item for the odor cleaning several posts down.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mjbaker84, have you contacted our Customer Care folks here on CruzeTalk? If not I strongly recommend you do. It's starting to sound like your dealership is one of the way too many "No Code - No Problem" dealerships.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM needs to have a dealer communications network where every major issue with a resolution is transmitted to every single dealer service dept. in the country, whether they ask for it or not.
There should be no instance where any dealer is able to say they've never heard of an issue and GM needs to institute this on a national level.
Call it the 'Customer Retention' System if they want because it's things like this that make people leave a car company for good and I'm sure GM isn't the only company with these dealer issues


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> mjbaker84, have you contacted our Customer Care folks here on CruzeTalk? If not I strongly recommend you do. It's starting to sound like your dealership is one of the way too many "No Code - No Problem" dealerships.


I have not yet.
I will see what the dealership says tomorrow and proceed from there.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> GM needs to have a dealer communications network where every major issue with a resolution is transmitted to every single dealer service dept. in the country, whether they ask for it or not.
> There should be no instance where any dealer is able to say they've never heard of an issue and GM needs to institute this on a national level.
> Call it the 'Customer Retention' System if they want because it's things like this that make people leave a car company for good and I'm sure GM isn't the only company with these dealer issues


We've discussed this before here, and it always seems to come down to the GM franchise model as the limiting factor that is the excuse for not having better service departments. They do have weekly "Emerging Issues" web casts that talk about issues like these, but it seems that few dealerships bother to take the time to view them. Even the TechLink blog has information about GM service issues, but dealers don't seem to look at that either. NHTSA and CarComplaints.com also have issues reported on cars. Product knowledge is too costly for the dealerships to invest in, so it falls on the customer's shoulders to have the information to bring to the table. That's a sad situation. Think of all the owners that have to live with a problem(s) simply because they are too ignorant of what is wrong and are dependent on the dealership to make things right. I'd bet there are a lot of owners that simply think this is the norm and that's the way it is. They're the ones that probably paid MSRP for the car too. 

It seems that as long as people are buying the product in increasing numbers (like the Cruze), management really doesn't care about the long term. Don't like your current car? Here, let us sell you a new one.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

just dropped it off at 830 am and mentioned and gave him the printed out info on the mold/mildew cabin/hvac issue.
will advise if they do anything.

supposed to get the car when I get off today at 5


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mjbaker84, 

I look forward to your update. We are here if you need assistance while at the dealership. Just send us a private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Erica

I assume they are doing the whole waterpump replace as they still havent called me with any update and its 2:35 central time.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

just got it back
they replaced the waterpump,gasket, and coolant.

said they had heard of the mold/mildew issue or TSB but said they had done the repair/fix on other cars and it didnt seem to make a difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the mold/mildew the question is do you smell dirty socks when you start the car? If not it's probably not mold/mildew. If the smell is only after the engine is hot then you need to check under the hood as well. Odor under the hood points to a coolant leak. No odor under the hood but in the cabin points to either the cabin heater core (which carries engine coolant) or the HVAC duct grease. The best way, but still not 100%, to tell the difference here is if you only smell the odor when using the cabin heater it is very likely the HVAC grease. If you smell it all the time I'd look at the heater core. Some early 2011s had faulty heater cores but I haven't heard of any heater cores being replaced on later 2011s and newer.

This trip shouldn't have cost you anything since the waterpump and gasket are covered under the 5 yr/100,000 mile powertrain warranty. Now you need to pay attention to the coolant level and your nose. Please keep us posted. Your dealership started at the correct spot for resolving the odor issues.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

If the smell is the coolant smell inside the vehicle cabin it could be several issues. One is the HVAC assembly and the other is the coolant reservoir. So far I have had the PI done for both and I still have the coolant smell inside the cabin.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

I mostly smelled the coolant smell outside the vehicle, not sure if i ever really smelled it inside the vehicle.
It was during the summer I smelled the old socks/mildew smell. I havent smelled it in a bit since its been so cold here.

yep was obviously all covered and free to me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mjbaker84, 

Glad to hear everything has been resolved. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks erica 
and thanks to the rest of the members for their help!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You're welcome mjbaker! Team work makes the dream work! We are here for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kscruze (Mar 22, 2012)

I have two identical 2012 Cruzes (all but the serial number and license plates).

The "older" one (by serial number and purchase date) has no smells and has 8000 miles. It has been thru 2 winters and this is the third.

The "newer" one has 18,000 miles on it and has been thru 1 full winter and part of this winter. About 2 months ago I started to smell what I thought was oil dripped on the exhaust manifold; in the car, not outside the car. I took the car to the dealer last week and explained the problem of the smell. They had never heard of any issues with the oil smell, or any other smell/coolant issue on the Cruzes, other than the water pumps. This concerns me because the coolant smell was a known issue so I'm not confident they would be the best to fix the issue. They did notice the water pump had leaked in the past by some visual residue but it was not leaking now. They replaced the water pump. They said the smell may have been coming from an HVAC line (under the hood) that had a bad-oring which may have let some HVAC system oil out. They replaced the o-ring and told me to see if the smell was fixed. It's not.

After reading the forum, I'm fairly certain the smell meets the criteria for the HVAC duct grease.

I'd like this fixed by someone who has done a few before (you don't want to be the surgeon's first brain surgery, right?)

I live in North East Iowa. Has anyone had this done in this area that can recommend a dealer who knows what they are doing so I don't end up with more problems after it's done that before?

Thanks in advance for any help that is offered!


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

GM has agreed to buy back my 2013 Cruze. Can anyone say with certainty that the 2014 no longer has the problem? I'm hesitant to buy another one, but I've got to go with a GM product. If there's any question, I think I'll pass on another Cruze. I don't want this problem again NEXT fall.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

kscruze, the HVAC replacement did not solve my antifreeze smell inside the vehicle. I am not saying that this will not solve your issue, just saying that it is not a definitive fix.

loyalsubject, as far as I have read there have been no changes to the 2014 Cruze in terms of the fresh air intake or HVAC (other than using different grease on moving parts). I have also read that the Malibu uses the same HVAC assembly. I had a Malibu as a loaner while my HVAC assembly was being replaced and it had the same coolant smell as my Cruze. Maybe they used the glycol grease in these too? Glad to hear you are making progress with GM.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The Sonic has been having similar issues. There may not be a completely safe choice for GM cars in that class since GM has decided it doesn't care if more people leave the company forever.
Perhaps the Buick Verano would be the safest to try


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

The Buick Verano is the same platform as the Cruze. I am willing to bet they are having the coolant smell as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Verano's engine bay is quite a bit different. Also, there were no 2011 Veranos so the water pumps had been redesigned once already.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aaaand, I don't believe the 1.4 has ever been available.

Rob

Or the 1.8 for that matter.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep, basing my feeling that the Verano would be OK based on the 2.4L engine


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

IMO,
That would be a fun ride with the 2.0t and the 6m.
That was a quick combination when it was in the Cobalt SS.

Rob


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I was actually referring to the HVAC assembly in regards to the Cruze and the Verano. Most likely they are the same. As far as the engine bay/fresh air intake, I don't know. There are multiple coolant smell sources/issues going on with the Cruze, so it is hard to pinpoint which areas would be of concern with another model.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

*Peee uuuuuu*

I've had the coolant odor problem since day one. But I just noticed a new odor. First the facts: 2012 Cruze Eco, AT, currently at 27,800 miles. Religiously maintained so far. New odor? Very strong smell like gasoline inside. I took my VERY sensitive nose around every inch of the seats, mats, under mats, vents, dash, glove comp, etc. Could not find the source. I was blaming my husband, accusing him of getting oil or gas on his shoes then transferring it to the mats or carpets. But it's NOT coming from the mats, etc. I'm starting to get nauseous. BTW, it's most noticeable getting into a cold cabin. Hot or cold engine, doesn't matter. Should I bother taking it in?

:feedback:

I LOVE my Cruze. I just want it to be corrected.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

well im back!

picked my car up tuesday and drove it work the remaining work week. Took it to Tulsa,ok from wichita, ks today (about 2 1/2 hrs each way)

it is now making what sounds like a rattling/bearing sound from the front right wheel which I assume they removed to work on the waterpump?

It only happens from a stop at slow speeds

any ideas? Does the waterpump or any associated pulleys they may have worked with have bearings in them?

Im going to try and call the dealer monday (if they are open) and tell them it is making a nasty rattling sound after I got it back.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am writing to ask what steps someone should take who is noticing a smell both in and outside the vehicle, also windows that fog easily where most cars wouldn't fog. Dealer service department has been asked to rectify the issue multiple times but the issue still persist and the service center is now thinking oil is leaking, which I don't think is the issue but when pressed they claim all hvac/coolant tsb have been done but reading here and comparing records this doesn't seem to be the case. The smell makes me sick to my stomach and I am very disappointed in Chevy/GM for not fixing it, the car otherwise has performed well but I need options or may have to trade in the vehicle on something from another company. Please help.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pilsner73, 

Would you like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf? Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Windows that fog easily seems to be a Cruze trait. Some cars do it, others don't. My Saturns did fog up easily and the Cruze is no different.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Pilsner73,
> 
> Would you like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf? Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response, what exactly are you offering other then setting up a service appointment because this dealer has been asked many times to resolve this issue and the issue still persists, the dealer has never refused to look at the vehicle but yet also no fix has happened. Just running out of patience having to live with an issue that has been brought to the service departments attention many times since getting the vehicle (brand new) a few years ago. What I am looking for is new options or GM takes this to a higher level and offers to resolve this issue to our satisfaction in a timely manner.

Update: PM sent with requested information.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Windows that fog easily seems to be a Cruze trait. Some cars do it, others don't. My Saturns did fog up easily and the Cruze is no different.


In my experience with this particular Cruze Eco I have to say it's not normal when you smell a coolant like smell in the cabin and windows fog up on clear summer nights to the point the frost/rear defrost has to be turned on is not normal. This is even with the windows cracked open a bit while driving the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pilsner73,

What exactly has been done to try to track down your odor issues? Go back through your service tickets - if it's not there it wasn't done.

- Mike.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> Pilsner73,
> 
> What exactly has been done to try to track down your odor issues? Go back through your service tickets - if it's not there it wasn't done.
> 
> - Mike.


The paperwork is at home so I won't quote it all here without checking over the paperwork but can say they have done several things some to do with the smell and some just to do with cooling issues but also have left several things undone or won't check over. They have been given written descriptions and printed out TSBs pertaining to this issue to check into but one can only ask/inquire and what the dealership chooses to do/not do is up to them. They have been polite and never once refused to have it in for service, just after all this time and the issue of the smell in and out of the car (sometimes stinking up the garage) still happening patience is hard to come by.

Update: Sent a pm to chevy customer care, hope they can help get this issue resolved once and for all.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmmm


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just an update, GM cust serv contacted the dealer and now they are looking into the hvac fix which was not done before even though it was asked about. Hopefully this is a step in the right direction, though I still wonder if the cabin is sealed well enough and the holding tank is sealing since I have noticed the smell in and out of the vehicle but for now this is a positive development.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Pilsner73, I have had the same issues with my Cruze. Coolant smell inside and outside of the vehicle, hazing on the inside of the windshield and now more recently fogging of the interior glass. I have had the coolant reservoir cap replaced, the coolant reservoir modification with hood seals, water pump and the HVAC assembly replaced. I still have the coolant smell issues...and they are worse than ever. I know some people have said the HVAC assembly has worked for them...I hope it works for you.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 13, 2014)

took mine in for the noise the the technicians forgot to put the inner fender back in correctly and it was smacking against the car. Service Advisor was not happy with the techs for that and he had to wipe the car down because they left it all nasty and grimy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze - if you're still having coolant smells in the engine bay I'd try a different dealership. Also, take all the invoices showing the work that was done so they can see what should have been done already. Your current dealership is still missing something.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Obermd - My Cruze has been to two different dealerships for this issue. I am NOT going to bring it to a third. GM has had two years to fix this problem. That is WAY more than sufficient time to fix the problem. I have a case open with GM and my current dealership has done EVERYTHING that GM TAC has told them to do. After all of my research online it looks like _some _Cruzes GM is unable to fix.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Obermd - My Cruze has been to two different dealerships for this issue. I am NOT going to bring it to a third. GM has had two years to fix this problem. That is WAY more than sufficient time to fix the problem. I have a case open with GM and my current dealership has done EVERYTHING that GM TAC has told them to do. After all of my research online it looks like _some _Cruzes GM is unable to fix.


I am sorry to hear that all the "fixes" have been tried on your vehicle without resolution. What do you feel your next steps will be considering from your posts you have been more than patient and two dealerships have attempted fixes with GMs guidance.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzChuz,

I was unaware that you've had two different dealerships working along with GM TAC to fix your car. I saw in another thread that you're working with a GM Regional Manager. Please keep us posted. It sounds to me like GM needs to swap your car and ship the one you have back to Lordstown or another GM engineering facility to figure out what went wrong with your car.

It sounds to me like you have been way more than patient on this. I really hope it gets resolved, either by fixing this car or by getting you into another car of your choice.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd - I agree. GM needs to step up to the plate and come up with a viable solution that takes into consideration all of the headaches that I have had to deal with. I would prefer getting into a new vehicle, as I have had way too many repairs done to this particular vehicle. I am speaking with Roberto from GM corporate tomorrow at 10am. Lets see what he has to say.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

GM made me an offer on trading in my Cruze for another GM vehicle. The offer was a total joke. I am so disappointed in GM. I have owned many GM vehicles over the last 20 years, but this has been my first "new" GM. I believe this will be my last.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> GM made me an offer on trading in my Cruze for another GM vehicle. The offer was a total joke. I am so disappointed in GM. I have owned many GM vehicles over the last 20 years, but this has been my first "new" GM. I believe this will be my last.


Just checking do you mean to say they offered you a buyback if you agree to a new gm vehicle or just what you said - the ability to trade your vehicle in on a different vehicle which unless you are leasing is something anyone in good payment standing can do anytime with or without GMs permission. Are they offering to respect the difference in price since you had this problem for so long with no fix? Now if you rather not say much on here just say the word.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Pilsner73 - GM will not buy back my Cruze even though I have had the coolant smell issue since the car was new. They offered an extremely low "loyal customer" trade in assistance...another words trade in my Cruze and they will take "X" amount off the new car. I don't want to get into dollar amounts as I am still in negotiations with GM. Trade in value is extremely low on the Cruze, so I will be losing a lot of money if I trade it in...even though I had planned on keeping the car for the long term. Trading it in so quickly was not what I had planned on doing.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Pilsner73 - GM will not buy back my Cruze even though I have had the coolant smell issue since the car was new. They offered an extremely low "loyal customer" trade in assistance...another words trade in my Cruze and they will take "X" amount off the new car. I don't want to get into dollar amounts as I am still in negotiations with GM. Trade in value is extremely low on the Cruze, so I will be losing a lot of money if I trade it in...even though I had planned on keeping the car for the long term. Trading it in so quickly was not what I had planned on doing.


Wow that sounds extremely disappointing to say the least. One would think in the issue of a new car where the owner has experienced the same issue time and time again GM would offer to take the vehicle off their hands and get them into something new to keep them happy/safe and also keep someone else from having the same issue. You seem to be saying they won't buy it back but you can trade it in on another car with maybe a bit of pricing help(?) and somebody else will have the chance to own a vehicle with a major issue.

Good luck with getting a fair deal but remember they're always legal avenues if you don't find the offer to be satisfactory.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

You should sue them and also mention to them you are on the forums and making sure that potential customers know how you are being treated.
That is just unacceptable


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Pilsner73 - Yes, they basically want me to trade in my Cruze and give me an additional rebate toward the new vehicle...and then GM will sell this lemon to someone else. I am able and willing to trade this in for a more expensive GM model, but the trade in value + the GM "asistance" will still leave me upside down by $5,000+

steve333 - I fully plan to be part of the current class action lawsuit against GM due to the "coolant smell" issue with the Cruze model vehicle if GM doesn't ofer me a fair and viable option.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Pilsner73 - Yes, they basically want me to trade in my Cruze and give me an additional rebate toward the new vehicle...and then GM will sell this lemon to someone else. I am able and willing to trade this in for a more expensive GM model, but the trade in value + the GM "asistance" will still leave me upside down by $5,000+
> 
> steve333 - I fully plan to be part of the current class action lawsuit against GM due to the "coolant smell" issue with the Cruze model vehicle if GM doesn't ofer me a fair and viable option.


I would strongly advise you work with GM to the best of your ability before even so much as threatening to take the lawsuit option. The moment you show an unwillingness to work with GM and show an indication that you will take legal action against them, they will drop any and all negotiations. I've seen it happen before, and sorry to say the end result ended up being a greater loss for the owner. 

While recommending patience in a time like this is probably not something that is easy to swallow, it will be the best way to receive a resolution to your problem. I strongly recommend that you contact the Chevy Customer Support representative on this site. They are not on the same team as the customer support representatives you call and have other tools at their disposal. Exhaust all options with GM before you take legal action. Take that as friendly advice. 

I have no stake in GM so it doesn't affect me either way you go about this.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been in contact with the GM reps on this site and they have been very helpful. The GM phone rep said that the offer they made was their only and final offer. If I have to take a loss and go the lawsuit way, so be it.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have been in contact with the GM reps on this site and they have been very helpful. The GM phone rep said that the offer they made was their only and final offer. If I have to take a loss and go the lawsuit way, so be it.


I see their is a class action lawsuit people are asked to join but that may be awhile and who knows what the judgement will be. If you can avoid hiring a lawyer and get GM to agree to a better deal for both parties that would be great, based on your postings I am dismayed GM is offering so little. I wish I had contacts at GM to help but I would advise asking for Roberto's boss and document everything. Sometimes getting a different contact to work with may make all the difference also if GM has a social media page on FB maybe politely ask them for help and explain your issue and dissatisfaction with their offer.

If you still can't get a better resolution from GM then you will have to weigh the cost of hiring a lawyer and research it to get a buyback, I know some people have done it and come out ahead but that doesn't mean it always works out well for the customer. I wish you good luck and considering the issue and length of time you had to live with it, I hope GM looks to make it right.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to see GM offer a viable solution that is fair. I actually found myself defending GM last night, as someone who owns a Toyota was saying GM was junk. I disagreed and argued that GM has a lot of quality products, I just happened to get one that was a lemon.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have been in contact with the GM reps on this site and they have been very helpful. The GM phone rep said that the offer they made was their only and final offer. If I have to take a loss and go the lawsuit way, so be it.


I suggest going on GMinsidenews.com. That is also a forum and some of the moderators have contacts with GM. May be worth a shot


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

steve333 - I have been searching the other forums, but have been sticking with CruzeTalk since the GM reps on this site have been extremely helpful. It is the early response team that I am not too thrilled with.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I suggest you at least post about the issue on GM Inside News because the mods there may be able to help you more than a rep by contacting GM directly


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze, post the service history as well on GMInsiderNews.com if you go that route. Other than warranty & recall work, dealerships don't see any service done on a car except what they did.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

From what I'm reading here, this seems to be with eh '11's and '12's

Did the ever come up with a solution to the cause and how to fix it for the '13's and '14's??


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought this issue was confined to the 2011 and 2012 model year??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The HVAC glycol lubricant was used in 2011, 2012, and part of 2013, when GM had the manufacturer change the lubricant. Cabin heater core leaks are limited as a group to the 2011s. GM is on the third water pump design - maybe this one will finally be durable. The surge tank/cap seal hasn't changed.


----------



## doublecorner (Jan 29, 2014)

I was about to buy a cruze last week when I came across the smell issue. My salesman said he has never heard about this issue and he has ridden in lots of Cruzes. Would anyone here buy another cruze? Has anything been corrected for the 2014 model? I am thinking about holding for the 2016 model if I still want a cruze.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Read the post above your question.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Doublecorner, if something happens to my ECO MT I'll be back at my dealership ordering a Rainforest Green ECO MT.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The 2016 Cruze will be the first production year for the completely redesigned Cruze. I'm thinking back to the 2011 model, so I wouldn't consider a 2nd gen Cruze until 2018.

ADDED THOUGHT: I'd also expect to see the Chevy service model changed for the better by then.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> The HVAC glycol lubricant was used in 2011, 2012, and part of 2013, when GM had the manufacturer change the lubricant. Cabin heater core leaks are limited as a group to the 2011s. GM is on the third water pump design - maybe this one will finally be durable. The surge tank/cap seal hasn't changed.


Thanks. I was starting to wonder if this problem would creep up on my 2014 or not.



obermd said:


> Doublecorner, if something happens to my ECO MT I'll be back at my dealership ordering a Rainforest Green ECO MT.


Can't go wrong with the rainforest green. I have yet to see another one around. Looks like I might have the only one within 100 miles of me.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

doublecorner said:


> Would anyone here buy another cruze? Has anything been corrected for the 2014 model? I am thinking about holding for the 2016 model if I still want a cruze.


I second what obermd said, I'd be taking my insurance money right to the Chevy dealer for another one. I'm very happy with my car, and in the 1.5 years I've owned it I've only been back to the dealer for one issue.

Contrary to what obermd said, Rainforest Green is too dark and hard to keep clean for a daily driver. The dark green color would also clash with the lighter green in the Eco emblem.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I discovered what looks like a vent flap facing forward from the firewall. When you turn the fan on HIGH (#4), this vent seems to suck air from the engine compartment. To where I don't know. It just hangs there, this vent. I have the coolant smell like everyone else but starting at about 20K miles, when the engine is hot, there is a very strong and nauseating odor of exhaust or fuel inside the cabin. Yesterday, while at the dealer for an oil change, they could not (naturally) duplicate this odor. It's getting stronger. The dealer tech mentioned replacing the fuel filter for me free but why when the fuel filter seems to be fine? I'm starting to get a little dizzy while driving from this strong odor. Anybody see this weird 'vent'?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I second what obermd said, I'd be taking my insurance money right to the Chevy dealer for another one. I'm very happy with my car, and in the 1.5 years I've owned it I've only been back to the dealer for one issue.
> 
> Contrary to what obermd said, Rainforest Green is too dark and hard to keep clean for a daily driver. The dark green color would also clash with the lighter green in the Eco emblem.


I'd be coming from a black car. If I didn't like the emblem color clash I would just take the ECO emblem off. My dealership did a free fill with nitrogen and put the green caps on - I went back and had them swap the black caps back on because the green caps clashed with the black car and tires.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

JeffBazell said:


> I discovered what looks like a vent flap facing forward from the firewall. When you turn the fan on HIGH (#4), this vent seems to suck air from the engine compartment. To where I don't know. It just hangs there, this vent. I have the coolant smell like everyone else but starting at about 20K miles, when the engine is hot, there is a very strong and nauseating odor of exhaust or fuel inside the cabin. Yesterday, while at the dealer for an oil change, they could not (naturally) duplicate this odor. It's getting stronger. The dealer tech mentioned replacing the fuel filter for me free but why when the fuel filter seems to be fine? I'm starting to get a little dizzy while driving from this strong odor. Anybody see this weird 'vent'?


The component you are referring to is the water drain for the cowl......the little door gets pushed open whenever water is behind it, otherwise it stays closed.

If there is no coolant leakage evident, there are two things that must be looked into.
I am assuming your Cruze is a mid to early 2013 or older model.

If you smell coolant vapors outside of the car after shutoff, (srong odor) the minimum failed part is the coolant fill pressure cap not holding pressure as designed.
If the odor (outside) is present after cap replacement, then it is safe to assume the surge tank neck is compromised in some way, making the cap unable to seal in the neck of the container.
Items mentioned above assume the surge tank is at or below the full line......ANY overfill will cause vapors to escape regardless of cap or reservour condition.

If the odor continues INSIDE, after the items mentioned above have been resolved, then your Cruze will require replacement of the HVAC boxes.....there is a service bulletin for this on the mid 13 and older Cruze models.

BTW the fuel filter is a 'non-serviceable' item.....inside the fuel tank and replacement is not called for.

Aaaaaaand, If your dealer made a fuel filter suggestion, I would strongly advise finding another dealer.
This one is blowing sunshine up your rectum IMO.

Rob


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

I brought my 2012 LT2 in for coolant smell and loss of coolant. I expected a water pump replacement. Dealer found a radiator leak, and replaced the radiator. Seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Great info here! I've been to my local dealer once before and they were unable to replicate my issue. I need to check outside the car, but I'm 99% sure I only have a coolant-like smell inside the cabin at highway speeds, fan blowing on the floor and at low fan speed.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Back2Chevy - that's good to hear. A few months ago my dealership said that they had another Cruze in for the coolant smell and that they found a cracked radiator. This last trip to the dealership for this problem my dealership informed me that they have four other Cruzes with the coolant smell problem, and my dealership is pretty small.


----------



## muksak (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a 2011 Cruze and they have replaced the Heater Core twice and replaced the water pump until they found out about what I assume was PI-0935 bulletin and fixed something with the grease issue. 
It seems to still be an issue except for when the heat is blowing on the face. When it comes from the floor or the dash it smells once I have driven for a quite a while and it has started to fog/haze up the window right where the heat comes out in the front of the dash. 
Does this mean it is something else or did it not get fixed?
I am starting to get really annoyed with this...they kept my car for 3 weeks and didn't even call me when it was done...I have a newborn baby and I don't really her sniffing grease fumes or whatever the **** it is..


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, Rob. BTW, I made a mistake: The dealer offered to replace the fuel pump, not the filter as I incorrectly stated. I declined their offer.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

JeffBazell - the fuel filter is typically integrated with the fuel pump in modern cars, however, it doesn't sound like that would take care of the smells you are talking about. Hmmmm...


----------



## rapom (Feb 11, 2014)

*Coolant Smell*



spacedout said:


> Thank you for the hard work getting all this information in one place, I'm sure other cruze owners with these possible issues will appreciate it.



Just would like post that I have a 2013 Cruise RS that just started smelling like coolant last weekend. It has been issue free and we love the mileage. Takes about 10 miles of driving with the heat on high before both my wife and I started noticing it. Car has 8,000 plus miles on it and is the first new car we ever bought. Hopefully the dealer will be able to fix this issue. I'm going to hope for the best.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

rapom- I would recommend that you contact GM customer support through this forum and have them open a case for you. This may be an easy fix, or it can be a very difficult fix. Opening a case will assist your dealership in getting this resolved quickly...hopefully.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rapom said:


> Takes about 10 miles of driving with the heat on high before both my wife and I started noticing it. Car has 8,000 plus miles on it...


Read up on the coolant smell threads on the forum and do your best to accurately inform your dealer as to how and when the smell is evident. One key factor is whether you can smell coolant outside the car. If you CAN smell coolant outside the car (under the hood) it's likely a water pump or surge tank/cap issue.

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your new car!


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow! A lot of great info in this thread. The dealership still has my car for coolant smells within the cabin. They replaced the water pump. Hopefully that will solve it but this thread will give me the all info I need should I need to go back!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Well mine's in for warranty work, they're treating me great, gave me a loaner, and they know about all problems.
Replaced the water pump, have the HVAC box and ducts on order, turned my front rotors, did the brake recall, and will work on the steering wheel squeak when they rip the dash out. 

I'm glad they already are well aware of the smell problem. They've done several already and even said there won't be any new squeaks or rattles with the dash R&R.

I should be good when I get it back.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang I'm jealous at how they're treating you! My dealership tends to just brush me of as some stupid chick!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rayray718 said:


> Dang I'm jealous at how they're treating you! My dealership tends to just brush me of as some stupid chick!


Remind them you've got better things to do with your time than "invent" issues that don't exist with your car and hang out in their service department. Then show them printed threads from the forum that detail these issues, and tell them to look into the service bulletins that GM makes available to them. Maybe then they will understand.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

We'll see. They replaced the water pump this week. Hopefully that will take care of the smell. If its doesn't, and they say the stupid "cannot duplicate" I might just find a different dealership to work with.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

rayray718 - I would recommend that you contact GM customer support through this forum and have them open a case for you. This may be an easy fix, or it can be a very difficult fix. Opening a case will assist your dealership in getting this resolved.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I didn't even think of that! I'll give it a day or two of driving to see if I can smell anything.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Pete in PA - I had the HVAC box replacement done and I did not have any squeaks or rattles after. The tech did scratch my shift knob and the glove box door edge (severely). My dealership was great, they replaced the glove box door and detailed the entire car (they didn't repair the scratched gear shift knob though).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rayray718, 

Please be sure to keep us posted. If you need us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf, just let us know. Private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Thank you ChuzCruze for sending her our way. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> (they didn't repair the scratched gear shift knob though).


That's unsat. I'd be going after them for that.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Having the coolant smell, now. Noticed it goes away when I'm travelling straight, but is most noticeable when cornering (such as a tight turn highway exit ramp). Also noticed that my coolant level was consistant during the spring/summer months, but has fallen considerably during the winter (have only smelled it during this time). I have not had the window fog, or wet floor issue, so don't think there is a heater core leak. Any ideas why it would be most apparent when cornering?​


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Both left and right hand turns the same?


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Both left and right hand turns the same?


 Mostly notice it during a hard right turn off the exit ramp on my way home.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd clean the outside of the surge tank and then go for a test drive. Check the tank for leaks. This sounds like one of the welds on your surge tank is leaking.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'd clean the outside of the surge tank and then go for a test drive. Check the tank for leaks. This sounds like one of the welds on your surge tank is leaking.


 Will definitely try it out. Thanks.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Got my baby back! Brake assist recall, machined front rotors, new water pump, new HVAC box, (for smell) fixed squeak in steering wheel, and washed and detailed inside! 

No scratches, new squeaks, etc.

Not bad for my first warranty visit.

I'm happy!

17k miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Patman1776,

Please let us know if you would like for us to take a further look into your concern. We will be glad to do so. If we can be of any assistance, please send a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. We look forward to your reply!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been resisting making this post but........

I had asked my dealer friends to call me whenever they had a Cruze in service for the odor......for whatever reason, my 2012 eco has not had a problem that I can pick up on.

Anyways, I have now had the opportunity to 'Pick up the Scent' on three Cruze's (CruzeIs?) and, having inhaled enouph hot coolant over the years to well know the odor.......Uh, this does not smell like coolant.

All three cars, at speed, heat cranked, stink like hot grease......not even close to coolant.
I was anticipating hot maple syrup, I got the very memorable odor of boiling lube, like I smell when I had to heat a suspension part for removal.....often any nearby grease would boil off.

So, now I'm wondering if we (the customer) has not been derailing the diagnostic process by applying a term for this odor that is incorrect.

Each mechanic I discussed it with agreed.....hot grease, kindof a thick odor, but not one described it as coolant.....and for good reason.....anyone in the business knows coolant odor.....it sticks in your memory.....forever.

Just sharing my thoughts.
Rob


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Robby said:


> So, now I'm wondering if we (the customer) has not been derailing the diagnostic process by applying a term for this odor that is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree.
When I brought mine in I described it as a hot chemical smell.
It worked.
Got new water pump and heater box.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The description "Hot chemical smell' would be far more appropriate for the odor I have been able to sample.....

I'm sure though, the underhood odor that was a result of the water pump failure was far different than the cabin odor unless your pump was pushing enouph coolant on hot engine parts to cause the HVAC inlet to pass it into the cabin.

Sounds like you have a very good and thorough dealership that takes you seriously.....a keeper that one is.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I had my water pump replaced earlier this month the odor was definitely different from what I was smelling before my HVAC box was replaced. I have had three distinctly different odors - mold/mildew, the HVAC grease, and Dexcool. All three of these odors can be very strong and pungent. Unfortunately it appears too many dealership service departments will only look under the hood unless you specifically tell them the odor is only in the cabin. Thus, I still think anyone with odors needs to identify if the odor is only inside the cabin, only outside the car/under the hood, or both as this at least starts the diagnostic in the correct area.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

All of the odors I was smelling in my Cruze was DEFINATELY coolant. I have been working on cars for over 20 years and have smelled plenty of burning coolant. I had the odor of coolant under the hood and inside my Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> All of the odors I was smelling in my Cruze was DEFINATELY coolant. I have been working on cars for over 20 years and have smelled plenty of burning coolant. I had the odor of coolant under the hood and inside my Cruze.


Based on this I would start under the hood for a leak and also reseal the cowling between the engine bay and the cabin air intake. Is this what your dealership did?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

List of attempted repairs made: several pressure checks all came back fine, coolant reservoir cap replaced, water pump replaced, coolant reservoir tube "fix" and cowl resealed with modified seals, and the HVAC box replaced. After each repair attempt the smell got worse. I finally got rid of the car as I could no longer waste my time or risk my health or that of my family.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well the water pump seems to have fixed my issues with coolant smell, but I've noticed I have that haze/fog on the windshield. Do you think they'd look into the heater core even if I don't smell coolant?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rayray718 said:


> ...I've noticed I have that haze/fog on the windshield. Do you think they'd look into the heater core even if I don't smell coolant?


If you don't smell anything inside the car it's a safe bet your heater core is fine. It is normal to have a slight haze built up on the inside of the windshield over time since the cabin air filter doesn't filter everything out of the air. I was just looking at the haze on my windshield yesterday afternoon parking into the late afternoon sun, and I've never had a coolant leak issue. Very fine particles will still get through the filter and build up on the inside of the windshield. Materials inside the car will also contribute to this as they "outgas" over time. These things happen in all cars.

Glad to hear the water pump fixed your coolant smells.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I guess I'll get to washing windows and installing a new cabin filter to see what changes. Thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> I have a 2011 1LT which was built and purchased in January 2011 (an early version) and now has 24K.
> 
> My 3 year Bumper to Bumper warranty will be expiring in about a month and I have only been back to the dealer twice...once for a recall and once to reset the CEL when the gas cap wasn't tightened. I have done all maintenance myself.
> 
> ...




I just wanted to give an update. When I brought my Cruze in to the dealer on Dec. 30, 2013, they topped off my surge tank (they actually went way over the arrow). They said they pressure tested the system and that all was well.

Now that 2 months has passed and we have been having a cold winter (the heat is on more) and I've been using the car more, I can say that the problem has gotten WORSE. I removed approximately 18 ounces of coolant from the surge tank yesterday (that was overfilled by the dealer service dept.) to bring it to the full line (top of the arrow).
After about 10 or 15 minutes of driving with the heat on...the coolant odor comes into the passenger compartment (in my first post I said it wasn't objectionable but it has apparently gotten stronger because now it is objectionable.)

The coolant odor is also very noticeable outside the vehicle when I pull into my garage.

As I have stated before I have had to top up my surge tank several times since purchasing this 2011 new in January 2011. I now have 25K but my 3 year/36K warranty has expired.

I will bring it back to the dealer one more time and then I'll weigh my options.

I find it hard to believe that GM doesn't know what the problem is....I think they know but are trying to avoid the cost of fixing so many vehicles...They hope people will out of warranty before realizing the extent of the problem.
GM can't tell me it's normal to smell coolant while driving (and after shutting down) my car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you read my thread Red ? It is titled Dex-Cool . Good Luck with your coolant odor fix .

Sad that we have to be outgassed in our own cars !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Did you read my thread Red ? It is titled Dex-Cool . Good Luck with your coolant odor fix .
> 
> Sad that we have to be outgassed in our own cars !


The DexCool is only a symptom of these leaks. If the engine wasn't leaking and/or venting coolant it wouldn't matter. This is not a DexCool issue.


----------



## ehib83 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been having the same issues with a "chemical smell", with my 2013 Cruze. The dealership basically looked at me and said I was crazy- without calling me crazy.... This is the second time that it has been in the shop. I don't know what is coming into my car, but I don't feel safe breathing it in, especially when I have two small children. They told me this morning that Chevy put out a bulletin for the evaporator case..... I don't think this will be fixing the problem....but he said they have to start somewhere....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> List of attempted repairs made: several pressure checks all came back fine, coolant reservoir cap replaced, water pump replaced, coolant reservoir tube "fix" and cowl resealed with modified seals, and the HVAC box replaced. After each repair attempt the smell got worse. I finally got rid of the car as I could no longer waste my time or risk my health or that of my family.


I just realized that what isn't on this list is the surge tank itself. These tanks have a pair of weld seams on opposite sides of the lip. If the lip isn't 100% smooth the pressure cap is useless as vapor will seep around the cap seal. The weld seams are nearly impossible to make smooth and definitely impossible to ensure they stay smooth.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ehib83 said:


> I have been having the same issues with a "chemical smell", with my 2013 Cruze. The dealership basically looked at me and said I was crazy- without calling me crazy.... This is the second time that it has been in the shop. I don't know what is coming into my car, but I don't feel safe breathing it in, especially when I have two small children. They told me this morning that Chevy put out a bulletin for the evaporator case..... I don't think this will be fixing the problem....but he said they have to start somewhere....


This sounds like PI-0935 - replace the HVAC duct box with a new one that uses a different lubricant. Have your dealership do this fix. Mine took three days so also make sure your dealership gets you a loaner/rental.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

I've had my car back since Feb. 21 and it's still great. No smells, warms up WAY faster, cold (and warm) hesitation gone, just runs great.

This is with barely having my coolant bottle level drop. Almost thought it was normal.

Get your Cruzes in the shop. don't tolerate this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ehib83 said:


> I have been having the same issues with a "chemical smell", with my 2013 Cruze. The dealership basically looked at me and said I was crazy- without calling me crazy.... This is the second time that it has been in the shop. I don't know what is coming into my car, but I don't feel safe breathing it in, especially when I have two small children. They told me this morning that Chevy put out a bulletin for the evaporator case..... I don't think this will be fixing the problem....but he said they have to start somewhere....


We're sorry to hear that you are also experiencing this problem with your vehicle. Please let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your preferred dealership regarding your concern. We can be reached via private message if our assistance is needed. We look forward to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ehib83 (Mar 5, 2014)

obermd said:


> This sounds like PI-0935 - replace the HVAC duct box with a new one that uses a different lubricant. Have your dealership do this fix. Mine took three days so also make sure your dealership gets you a loaner/rental.


Yes, that is what they are replacing...was a little confused because they use different language than what your diagram shows. But I guess the evaporator case and the HVAC are the same. I took my car back yesterday until they get the part in, but I'm not sure if I will be able to with stand the smell. His solution until the part came in was to not turn the heat up so high...but my sensitive nose can smell it at any temp. Cannot wait for it to be fixed.....


----------



## ehib83 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> We're sorry to hear that you are also experiencing this problem with your vehicle. Please let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your preferred dealership regarding your concern. We can be reached via private message if our assistance is needed. We look forward to hear from you soon!
> 
> Kristen A.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Kristen,

Thank you. I have contacted Chevy and GM. GM sent information to my dealership, in regards to the matter and I believe we are finally on the right track to getting the issue fixed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ehib83 said:


> Yes, that is what they are replacing...was a little confused because they use different language than what your diagram shows. But I guess the evaporator case and the HVAC are the same. I took my car back yesterday until they get the part in, but I'm not sure if I will be able to with stand the smell. His solution until the part came in was to not turn the heat up so high...but my sensitive nose can smell it at any temp. Cannot wait for it to be fixed.....


Try running with the windows cracked an inch or so. It'll be louder but the fumes will be sucked out the windows.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I was in my dealer poking around under the hood of a '14 LT and noticed a change with the surge tank. The tank on this particular car has a stop for the cap to seat against, but unlike mine, the stop is raised enough that the cap "snaps" into place when closed. Mine simply hits the stop when it's tight. Here's a pic of the stop:



Here's the part number (13393368), I haven't had a chance to check mine to see if it's different:



Also, the tank was overfilled which is likely to be an early source of coolant venting fumes on this new car with only 7km on it:



It's entirely possible they overfill the surge tank to compensate for air pockets in the engine, but you would think given the attention these issues have had the dealer techs would be instructed to PDI the car ensuring a run-up of the engine to get rid of air pockets and then verify the proper coolant level...

Also noted this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/56866-insulated-turbo-oil-feed-line-14-a.html


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just an update, Cruze went in for HVAC replacement, took a week, now the fan rattles/ticks and the smell is still strong both inside and outside the car. I have PM'd gm customer care to see what the next step is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd say the tech didn't reconnect everything properly.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> Just an update, Cruze went in for HVAC replacement, took a week, now the fan rattles/ticks and the smell is still strong both inside and outside the car. I have PM'd gm customer care to see what the next step is.


Sounds like something is interfering with the fan, maybe a piece of foam or sound deadener?

If you smell coolant outside the car the problem is under the hood. Surge tank and/or water pump most likely. See post #1


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Sounds like something is interfering with the fan, maybe a piece of foam or sound deadener?
> 
> If you smell coolant outside the car the problem is under the hood. Surge tank and/or water pump most likely. See post #1


I am not sure what's going on to cause the rattle/tick which happens on occasion but you may be right. As for the smell I agree that something under the hood is causing or contributing to it but the car has been in for service multiple times with no resolution so I am hoping GM customer service on here can help figure out strategy to fix this once and for all (waiting for a response to a PM I sent yesterday).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ehib83 said:


> Kristen,
> 
> Thank you. I have contacted Chevy and GM. GM sent information to my dealership, in regards to the matter and I believe we are finally on the right track to getting the issue fixed.


You're more than welcome ehib83. I'm glad to hear that this concern has been resolved! Please feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. We will be happy to document any feedback that you have. If any extra assistance is needed, don't hesitate to send us a private message!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> As for the smell I agree that something under the hood...


With regard to under hood odors, it doesn't matter what the actual cause of the odor is, fixing the seal between the cowl cover and the cowl tub will keep those odors from getting into the cabin. The fan pulls fresh outside air from the cowl, so if you can keep the smell from getting into the cowl you will keep it outside the car. They can feel underneath the cowl cover as well as use a flashlight to see where the seal isn't being made properly.

Your best bet may be to print off the information in Post #1 and take it to your dealer. If they are flying blind (i.e. not up to date with GM's service bulletins) they may not be aware of all possible remedies.

The only other way for a coolant smell to get into the cabin is if the heater core is leaking. Since you report a smell outside the car as well as in, it is clear something under the hood is not sealed correctly. Good luck, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> I am not sure what's going on to cause the rattle/tick which happens on occasion but you may be right. As for the smell I agree that something under the hood is causing or contributing to it but the car has been in for service multiple times with no resolution so I am hoping GM customer service on here can help figure out strategy to fix this once and for all (waiting for a response to a PM I sent yesterday).


Hey Pilsner,

I have just responded to your private message. I apologize for the delayed response. We thank you for your patience!

Kristen A. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

So I thought I was doing good. I rarely smelled any coolant, just kept an eye on coolant level. Well its dropped a good 1/2 to 3/4 inch since I had the water pump replaced. I also noticed some odd buildup around the top of the tank. I don't recall having seen this orange crap before the water pump replacement or on any other car I've had. Any ideas on what this is?!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rayray718 - that looks like the residue from the florescent coolant dye.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> With regard to under hood odors, it doesn't matter what the actual cause of the odor is, fixing the seal between the cowl cover and the cowl tub will keep those odors from getting into the cabin. The fan pulls fresh outside air from the cowl, so if you can keep the smell from getting into the cowl you will keep it outside the car. They can feel underneath the cowl cover as well as use a flashlight to see where the seal isn't being made properly.
> 
> Your best bet may be to print off the information in Post #1 and take it to your dealer. If they are flying blind (i.e. not up to date with GM's service bulletins) they may not be aware of all possible remedies.
> 
> The only other way for a coolant smell to get into the cabin is if the heater core is leaking. Since you report a smell outside the car as well as in, it is clear something under the hood is not sealed correctly. Good luck, and let us know how it works out.


I attempted printing out that post awhile ago and showed the dealership and their response is everything has been done (false because at the time the hvac replacement was not) and they can find no new leaks. I also believe the sealing tsb for the engine bay to passenger compartment was one of the things they did do. The dealer has never been rude or refused to listen/checkl but it's now going on two years and I'm hoping GM customer service cane help figure out how to remedy this. I do thank you and others for the advice.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> rayray718 - that looks like the residue from the florescent coolant dye.


Should I be concerned about it getting into the coolant hoses? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> Should I be concerned about it getting into the coolant hoses?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's designed to work in the cooling system. I had the dye in my system for nearly 30,000 miles when my water pump went out. The leak point was glaringly obvious because of the dye. If this is what it is it will make any leaks much much easier to find. For your surge tank, take the cap off and wash it (no soap, just water) and use a damp cloth (again no soap) to clean the tank.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

loyalsubject said:


> GM has agreed to buy back my 2013 Cruze. Can anyone say with certainty that the 2014 no longer has the problem? I'm hesitant to buy another one, but I've got to go with a GM product. If there's any question, I think I'll pass on another Cruze. I don't want this problem again NEXT fall.


Just an update, GM allowed me to credit full MSRP toward another new vehicle. Went with a 2014 Malibu. No smell in it.  Note to all, most lemon laws require the repair attempts and resolution to all occur within the first year. If you've got the smell inside the first year, hurry up and get the repair attempts done and the lemon law process started quickly!


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

Another update.....I took my Cruze in this morning because the odor had gotten much stronger inside the passenger compartment when the heat is on. I have had the coolant odor in the garage after shut down since the car was new. I have also had to add coolant several times.

Anyway, they called me this afternoon and said they ordered a new "hood seal" and will have it tomorrow. They said they would then do an extensive test drive to see if it stopped the odor coming into the car (I think this means a mechanic will take my car home).

Is the hood seal the same as the cowl seal?

I may call them in the morning and mention PI 0935....If they are keeping the car for a few days they really should do the HVAC box R&R..right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hood seal/cowl seal are most likely the same.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> Is the hood seal the same as the cowl seal?


Likely. You may mention to them that the most likely cause of the odors getting into the car is actually the seal between the plastic cowl cover (plastic cover below the wipers) and the steel cowl tub below it. If you shine a flashlight up beneath this panel behind the surge tank you will be able to see where the leak is if it's not sealed properly.



RedChevy said:


> I may call them in the morning and mention PI 0935....If they are keeping the car for a few days they really should do the HVAC box R&R..right?


I would let them confirm the cowl is sealed properly (both the hood to cowl cover and cowl cover to cowl tub) before going through that. If the source of the odors is actually coming from under the hood, replacing the HVAC box will do nothing to cure it.

Remind me, what year is your Cruze? Also, you say the odors got stronger recently. Did anyone top-up the coolant level recently? Any other changes that may be related?


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Likely. You may mention to them that the most likely cause of the odors getting into the car is actually the seal between the plastic cowl cover (plastic cover below the wipers) and the steel cowl tub below it. If you shine a flashlight up beneath this panel behind the surge tank you will be able to see where the leak is if it's not sealed properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Cruze is an early build 2011 (purchased in January 2011). It has been a very good car except for this odor issue. (I've always found the A/T to be indecisive at times). The car spent it's first 2+ years as a garage queen while I racked up miles on my older vehicles.
It now has 26K which includes several long trips in warm weather. I have always smelled coolant after pulling into the garage. I have had to top up the coolant several times. This winter I became aware of the coolant odor in the cab (since I'm finally using it with the heat on). I took it in in late December and they found no leaks and proceeded to overfill my surge tank. After that the odor became very, very strong.
I lowered the amount to the top of the arrow and even though the odor lessened it was still there.
I took it in yesterday and picked it up today.
The service advisor mentioned the "hood seal" but when I picked it up today it said PI 0740B and I see they added the vent hose to the surge tank. (at least it looks like a neatly done job).

Does anybody know exactly what PI 0740B covers?
There was no charge for the repair since I had brought it in in December (before the 3/36 ended) for the same odor issue.

I didn't smell anything on the way home from the dealer but I realize that is not conclusive evidence that it's fixed.

i'll be keeping my fingers crossed.

PS: I just noticed that parts # 95486181 and 95486182 (both seals) are listed on my invoice.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

you guys talk about this coolant resevior vent. I even saw a video on it on you tube where a guy has relocated his line. My 2014 eco does not have an open vent, the vent hose goes into the intake line. Why dont I see this on other cars or am I missing something??


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> I took it in in late December and they found no leaks and proceeded to overfill my surge tank. After that the odor became very, very strong.
> I lowered the amount to the top of the arrow and even though the odor lessened it was still there.


This points directly to the tank as the cause of your odor. If the dealer has pressure tested the cooling system as well as the cap and reported they are both OK, then the most likely cause is the seal between the cap and the tank which they cannot test.



RedChevy said:


> Does anybody know exactly what PI 0740B covers?
> 
> PS: I just noticed that parts # 95486181 and 95486182 (both seals) are listed on my invoice.


As far as I know PI 0740B covers what was done to your car, checking hood seals and installing a vent relocation tube. The seals can be seen here, #29 in the diagram and it looks like one part number for each side of the car:

HOOD. Fits: Cruze | Tonkin Online Parts

As for the vent tube, it SHOULD keep the odors from getting into the cabin while driving. It will not fix the root cause of the problem, which is venting from the surge tank. As long as your surge tank is venting there will be odors outside of the car, but since they are released below the car they shouldn't get in through the HVAC intake anymore. Your coolant level will continue to need topping up as well.

Unless the dealership is willing to install a new surge tank and cap you may just have to deal with it as-is for now. I'm working on a possible solution to the seal problem, I'll post results if I get anywhere with it. Make sure you subscribe to the thread for updates.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the coolant surge tank there is a channel running from the pressure cap to the left side of the car. This is the vent. Normally there is a piece of plastic inserted into this channel to prevent debris from clogging the vent output. On Cruzen with the tubing reroute instead of the plastic insert there is a hose running over the edge of the tank and to the bottom of the car. The idea is to "reroute" any vapor away from the cabin HVAC intake, which sits about a foot directly behind the surge tank. The problem is that so far no one has had this successfully "eliminate" the odor. The tube simply attempts to mask the problem - it doesn't fix the issue.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Gnfanatic said:


> My 2014 eco does not have an open vent, the vent hose goes into the intake line.


The vent is located under the small plastic piece on the driver's side of the tank. It goes from the filler neck across the tank and down the side. See pics in rayray's post above:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...resolution-summary-post868177.html#post868177


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just an update Cruze Eco is back at the dealership this week for the odor issue (chemical smell inside/outside vehicle) nad the dealership is going to go over it thoroughly and suspects there may be an oil leak causing the odor though it's never smelled like motor oil. Either way I am crossing fingers in hope they can fix this issue on the car or GM can offer a satisfactory alternative solution to resolve it.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> Just an update Cruze Eco is back at the dealership this week for the odor issue (chemical smell inside/outside vehicle) nad the dealership is going to go over it thoroughly and suspects there may be an oil leak causing the odor though it's never smelled like motor oil. Either way I am crossing fingers in hope they can fix this issue on the car or GM can offer a satisfactory alternative solution to resolve it.


GM will offer no satisfactory alternative! I've been fighting the smell problem for months now, the only thing GM gave me was the boot! They are now claiming that the antifreeze smell is due to the "normal operation" of the water pump and can not be fixed because it isn't broke. According to GM customer service the water pump "is designed" to leak a small amount of coolant, the coolant is captured in a retention area within the pump and evaporated out by the engines heat. Despite their claim that this is normal and OK we all know that it is not. I've never owned a car that stunk like this all the time and I honestly believe that breathing toxic antifreeze fumes all the time is going to cause health issues in the future. They refused to make any offer to help me further leaving me with a defective product. 

BIG MISTAKE!

The public will not tolerate this. I see major law suites coming over this one.....


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> GM will offer no satisfactory alternative! I've been fighting the smell problem for months now, the only thing GM gave me was the boot! They are now claiming that the antifreeze smell is due to the "normal operation" of the water pump and can not be fixed because it isn't broke. According to GM customer service the water pump "is designed" to leak a small amount of coolant, the coolant is captured in a retention area within the pump and evaporated out by the engines heat. Despite their claim that this is normal and OK we all know that it is not. I've never owned a car that stunk like this all the time and I honestly believe that breathing toxic antifreeze fumes all the time is going to cause health issues in the future. They refused to make any offer to help me further leaving me with a defective product.
> 
> BIG MISTAKE!
> 
> The public will not tolerate this. I see major law suites coming over this one.....


Currently the dealer has found two leaks one coolant, one oil that they are working on fixing. They want to fix all causes of the leaks and smell hopefully they will. I am disappointed the vehicle has had this many issues but this thread is not to bash but to help people resolve the issue so I will leave it at that.

As to your experience was this GM or the dealership service who you spoke to and said that? This is the first I read of this explanation for the cause of the smell being normal operation maybe someone here can add if this is true or not. I will say if you smell it inside the vehicle then IMO that it is not normal that any vehicle owner should smell that inside their vehicle. If this was GM speaking directly to you you need to contact someone else at GM hopefully someone here has contacts they could share with you if the dealer you need to contact GM customer service directly. 

GM is in the news a lot right now claiming they are committed to safe/reliable vehicles hopefully someone can help you.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> Currently the dealer has found two leaks one coolant, one oil that they are working on fixing. They want to fix all causes of the leaks and smell hopefully they will. I am disappointed the vehicle has had this many issues but this thread is not to bash but to help people resolve the issue so I will leave it at that.
> 
> As to your experience was this GM or the dealership service who you spoke to and said that? This is the first I read of this explanation for the cause of the smell being normal operation maybe someone here can add if this is true or not. I will say if you smell it inside the vehicle then IMO that it is not normal that any vehicle owner should smell that inside their vehicle. If this was GM speaking directly to you you need to contact someone else at GM hopefully someone here has contacts they could share with you if the dealer you need to contact GM customer service directly.
> 
> GM is in the news a lot right now claiming they are committed to safe/reliable vehicles hopefully someone can help you.


Forgive me for the negative attitude right now, I am a GM fan and have been my whole life. In fact outside of this smell issue I love the Cruze! Have owned 2 of them but had to deal with the antifreeze issue with both. To answer your questions I started with my dealer, then moved to customer service here on Cruze Talk. They then referred me to the main GM customer service who worked with my dealer, myself and GM tech support. When it was all said and done there was more said then done.... GM called me back stating that the smell was normal due to the water pump and wold take no further actions to make it write. I even ask then to let me trade the car in without loosing my butt since they could not fix it but they were unwilling. I suppose I'll either have to learn to like sniffing antifreeze fumes or trade it off which I cant afford to do rite now.

Good luck on yours but I suspect you will always have the antifreeze smell as many if not most of us with the 1.4 do.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Forgive me for the negative attitude right now, I am a GM fan and have been my whole life. In fact outside of this smell issue I love the Cruze! Have owned 2 of them but had to deal with the antifreeze issue with both. To answer your questions I started with my dealer, then moved to customer service here on Cruze Talk. They then referred me to the main GM customer service who worked with my dealer, myself and GM tech support. When it was all said and done there was more said then done.... GM called me back stating that the smell was normal due to the water pump and wold take no further actions to make it write. I even ask then to let me trade the car in without loosing my butt since they could not fix it but they were unwilling. I suppose I'll either have to learn to like sniffing antifreeze fumes or trade it off which I cant afford to do rite now.
> 
> Good luck on yours but I suspect you will always have the antifreeze smell as many if not most of us with the 1.4 do.


Going on your story I can't believe GM would tell someone smelling anti freeze fumes is normal because if smelling those fumes is normal why has GM multiple TSBs out dealing with eliminating leaks/odors of that type? You might try writing a letter to the office of GM CEO and explain what the issue is, how it affects you and what GM has done/not done to remedy it. Good luck!

As for the Cruze in service, GM and the Dealer have said they will make it right, so hoping that is true, so far nobody has tried saying it's normal operation.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 22, 2014)

I am assuming that all of the fixes presented in this thread are all under the 3/36k warranty? I have noticed severe fogging in my 2012 Cruze Eco. I was annoyed by it a year ago, and just now checking the forum here. I have also added coolant in December due to losing some heat at idle, and a few thousand miles later my reservoir is low again, and noticed a fresh drop on my garage floor. Unfortunately, my mileage is 82k. Unless these things are on a recall or under the powertrain warranty, I might be put of luck.

Never have noticed a huge smell, but I am in the car so often I might just be used to it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Shawn said:


> ...noticed a fresh drop on my garage floor.


If you are loosing coolant fast enough that it's dripping on the floor you may be in for a water pump replacement. Your priority should be determining the source of the leak and proceed from there.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just an update, the dealer two service trips ago found oil & coolant leaks they fixed and did some other work to eliminate the smell and try to make the car right. Unfortunately smell was still strong outside the car and though at first not as bad became more noticeable inside the car as it was driven. Latest is a radiator replacement being done currently by the dealer. So far in the past two years TSBs have been applied, fixes for coolant and oil leaks done, radiator replacement and other replacement/checks to the cooling system have been done by the dealer. 

Hopefully this can be resolved soon by GM and the dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pilsner73, has your surge tank and cap been replaced yet? We have several members, myself included, who's surge tank/pressure cap combinations that will vent when the coolant is at the official "full" point at the top of the arrow.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I want my tank and cap replaced. I've gone to the dealership 3 times for coolant loss. First time it was the water pump and since then they can't find a leak. But somehow I continue to lose a good inch of fluid in the tank every month. I finally contacted Chevy Customer care. Hopefully they can get it done.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

At the Lordstown meet tonight I checked the coolant levels of six cars, four are 1.4s and two are 1.8s. All six have low coolant and show signs of venting from the surge tank. The 1.4s had much lower coolant levels than the 1.8s, but they both appear to use the same tank and cap. One of the 1.8 owners reports smelling coolant inside the car recently.

This issue seems to be much more widespread than I thought. None of the six owners knew their coolant was low or for how long it had been that way. I wonder what we'd get if I polled 100 random Cruze owners and asked them to check their coolant levels?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going to check my coolant levels tomorrow. I'm noticing a smell of some kind (haven't totally identified it yet) when I first start the car for a minute or so.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey when you check your coolant can you snap some pictures of your cap, specifically the orings in it. I think mines missing an oring and that's why I'm losing coolant

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rayray, there should be two o rings. One around the smaller part of the cap and one around the larger part.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> *Go back to COMG*-The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> 
> Cabin odors in the Cruze have been the hardest to solve and longest running problems with our cars. Thanks in a large part to commutertg, (Banks Chevrolet, Concord, NH) and BigSkyMontana (City Motor Company, Great Falls, Montana), we have a series of solutions.
> ...


So in the picture of the cap, the clear/white is an oring correct? I don't think I've got one of those.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

rayray718 said:


> So in the picture of the cap, the clear/white is an oring correct? I don't think I've got one of those.


No, what you're seeing is just a reflection off the plastic in the cap.

The two o-rings are black, one is at the bottom of the cap and seals in the lower throat opening of the tank, and the other is nearer the top of the cap and seals in the very top of the throat opening in the tank. The lower one is the critical one that holds pressure. If that one is not sealing properly your tank will not hold pressure.

The top o-ring is only there to ensure that venting coolant vapors are forced to exit the tank through the vent on the side and not around/through the cap threads. It is not critical to the cooling system operation.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! I'll have to check it out in the morning.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## instanoodles (Jan 1, 2013)

Went out to take a look at my expansion tank cap and I do believe that the bottom o-ring is where my coolant smell problem is coming from. Looking at the bottom o-ring it is completely flat while a brand new cap from the dealer is nice and round. Next I measured the diameter of the o-ring with my vernier and measured the expansion tank opening with a telescopic gauge and both were essentially the same size, give or take .002. There is no way it could hold back any sort of pressure since they are so close in size and there is died coolant residue all inside the cap. I went and added some electrical tape to the bottom of the o-ring groove to build up the overall diameter of the o-ring and ill wait and see how well it works but I did notice it was MUCH harder to screw on the cap. Everyone who has this problem should go out an check the cap, it could be that simple


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

instanoodles said:


> Went out to take a look at my expansion tank cap and I do believe that the bottom o-ring is where my coolant smell problem is coming from. Looking at the bottom o-ring it is completely flat while a brand new cap from the dealer is nice and round. Next I measured the diameter of the o-ring with my vernier and measured the expansion tank opening with a telescopic gauge and both were essentially the same size, give or take .002. There is no way it could hold back any sort of pressure since they are so close in size and there is died coolant residue all inside the cap. I went and added some electrical tape to the bottom of the o-ring groove to build up the overall diameter of the o-ring and ill wait and see how well it works but I did notice it was MUCH harder to screw on the cap. Everyone who has this problem should go out an check the cap, it could be that simple


This is probably the last source of coolant odors that have been plaguing some owners. These caps aren't that expensive so if this works for you I'd go purchase a replacement cap - your's has a useless o-ring.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just want to let you all know that there is a Customer Satisfaction Program associated to the 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze models with a 1.4L engine for a Low Engine Coolant Level without an External Leak as of 8/12/14. This is also associated to VINs. Please send me over a private message with your VIN, and I will definitely look into this for you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Patsy. I'll send my VIN when I get home. My coolant drops and I can see coolant residue in the surge tank vent.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you all know that there is a Customer Satisfaction Program associated to the 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze models with a 1.4L engine for a Low Engine Coolant Level without an External Leak as of 8/12/14. This is also associated to VINs. Please send me over a private message with your VIN, and I will definitely look into this for you!
> 
> ...


I just created thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...lant-level-without-external-leak-n140417.html based on Eddy Cruze's post about this. The thread is stickied in the 1.4T forum.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Thanks Patsy. I'll send my VIN when I get home. My coolant drops and I can see coolant residue in the surge tank vent.


Sounds good, Mike. I'll be on the look out for your message! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> I just created thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...lant-level-without-external-leak-n140417.html based on Eddy Cruze's post about this. The thread is stickied in the 1.4T forum.


I saw that! Thanks 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> My coolant drops and I can see coolant residue in the surge tank vent.


This is my exact situation. Hopefully this new Customer Satisfaction Program release is a fix for all of us with the same problem.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Now that I've gotten the coolant loss fixed (more on that after I confirm), I can confirm I'm having the "antifreeze" smell in the cabin when using the heat but not outside the car.

Unfortunately it looks like #PI0935 applies to me. Given how in depth the fix is for this PI, should I be concerned that a dealership can perform this job adequately? I would rather just live with the smell than deal with a falling apart dash/other issues down the line because a tech couldn't do his job properly. Also, given the glycol based lubricant, are these "smells" hazardous to human health?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd rather have an annoying rattle (only a possiblity) than a headache from the HVAC lubricant. I can drown out the rattle with the stereo.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Agreed. Given how in depth this PI is, its not a dealership visit I am looking forward to.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Agreed. Given how in depth this PI is, its not a dealership visit I am looking forward to.


Nor was I but not having to smell the lubricant made it well worth the trip.


----------



## frustrated _cruze_owner (Oct 18, 2014)

Took my 2013 to the dealer with that horrible coolant smell;


This is what they told me and I quote:

"It's not an uncommon issue."

"Just keep an eye on it."

Any ideas?

In any case, I will NOT be buying GM cars anymore.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

frustrated _cruze_owner said:


> Took my 2013 to the dealer with that horrible coolant smell;
> 
> 
> This is what they told me and I quote:
> ...


Two things - first, find another dealership. Your's is an idiot and there are definite solutions for the odors. Second, Private Message the Chevy Customer Care folks here on CruzeTalk to get assistance. They will need your VIN and preferred dealership (hopefully not the one who just stunk up your day with a pile of bull).


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I have a 2013 1.4 and my dealer said that they are going to check the heater core. I've been doing allot of reading on here but I was wondering if any other 2013's have had this be successful as a fix being that it is a more predominant issue with the 2011? My car hasn't gone in yet that's just what they told me over the phone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have them check the HVAC duct box as well.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

obermd said:


> Have them check the HVAC duct box as well.


 I will have them check it as well. The first time I called them about the issue they told me its is a common issue and that gm describes it as a normal operation in the cruze. Thats when I started searching for more on here and found a lot of great info.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It was unfortunately normal operation but if you look at the first post in this thread you'll get the PI for the HVAC box.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Now that I've gotten the coolant loss fixed (more on that after I confirm)...


So it's been a couple weeks now, how's that new o-ring working out? Any moisture in your vent?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dry as a bone. I checked it this past Friday and there was no residue in the vent channel. I also didn't loose any coolant due to overpressure as I went over the 10,000+ passes a couple of weekends ago so this tells me there is plenty of headroom in a properly filled cooling system when running at normal operating temperature for the designed 20 PSI pressure release. My PSI ranges adjusted from Mean Sea Level (14.7):

Home: 11.8 PSI
Arkansas River in Pueblo, CO: 12.7 PSI
La Veta Pass: 10.3 PSI
Great Sand Dunes NP: 11.3 PSI
Red Mountain Hill and Kenosha Pass: 10.1 PSI

It appears there is at least 1.5 PSI available to play with in the system, assuming my car adjusted while parked at the Sand Dunes from Friday afternoon to Sunday morning. I'm using the table at Air Pressure and Altitude above Sea Level to get the PSI figures.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

obermd said:


> It was unfortunately normal operation but if you look at the first post in this thread you'll get the PI for the HVAC box.


I have looked at it and I told them about it when I called them. I've done about a week of research on here reading through all the different threads on this issue. I acctualy think I may have found the previous owner of my car on here who sold the car due to the issue but they haven't been active for quite some time know so there's no way to know for sure.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Blue Angel,

I am happy to report that I have not lost any coolant since installing the new o-ring. IMO, its probably what should have been there from the factory.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Blue Angel,
> 
> I am happy to report that I have not lost any coolant since installing the new o-ring. IMO, its probably what should have been there from the factory.


Glad to hear it! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Got my car on Saturday, a used 2013 1LT. I've only run the heat a little bit at low but I noticed the coolant smell in the cab. Tonight I was driving it, thinking maybe I was crazy.. Turned the heat higher and noticed the smell. It was more noticeable outside the car on the drivers side.

The standard warranty is expired-but will this be covered under the power train warranty (if they can figure it out?) I bought it out of town-so really don't want to take it to the dealer I purchased it from.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

PapaMurph said:


> Got my car on Saturday, a used 2013 1LT. I' e only ru. The heat a little bit at low but I noticed the coolant smell in the cab. Tonight I was driving it, thinking maybe I was crazy.. Turned the heat higher and noticed the smell. It was more noticeable outside the car on the drivers side.
> 
> The standard warranty is expired-but will this be covered under the power train warranty (if they can figure it out?) I bought it out of town-so really don't want to take it to the dealer I purchased it from.


Yours is unable to hold pressure in the surge tank and it is venting out that little plastic diverter you see on the drivers side of the jug.....thats why you smell it outside.
Because the outside air inlet is to the rear of the jug, any air venting from it under the hood (a high pressure area when moving) gets drawn into the car.

A thinking dealer will start by replacing the jug and the cap in the hopes the newer generation part will seal properly.

If that repair fails....take a proactive approach and try the 'O' ring mentioned.....judging by the reports, that'll succeed and minimize your brain damage.

Rob


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Rob! makes sense and basically what I would have expected..figured it was venting out..but not sure what the cause would be..and seeing this long thread, my fear is that I'm in for a long ordeal.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

PapaMurph said:


> Thanks Rob! makes sense and basically what I would have expected..figured it was venting out..but not sure what the cause would be..and seeing this long thread, my fear is that I'm in for a long ordeal.


Well, you could try the 'o' ring first and possibly avoid the potental dealer games.
The dealers hands are kind of tied on this type of complaint.....the dealer has to follow some rules to get reimbursed by Chevrolet.

Specifically, it is called the three 'C's.......customer 'C'omplaint, 'C'ause that led to the complaint, and 'C'orrection......what was required to resolve the complaint.
All manufacturers must play by the same rulebook.

This specific concern, as evidenced by the epic thread related to it, is a tough one for a dealer because to reach resolution the service people are often forced to lie to Chevrolet.

The service department environment is the worst place to be to try to pick up a odor from a specific car......they all have some odor of some sort and the shop is permeated with them.......so....what is a mechanic to do?
If the mechanic has run across the complaint, and found that exchanging certain parts resolved the issue, he/she will do the same on your car.
But, that includes fabrication of the three 'C's.......specifically, 'C'ause.
The mechanic cannot say that this combination of parts resolved the issue......industry term, 'shotgunning'
Thats when you throw a bunch of parts at a problem.

So, a suitable BS story has to fabricated so the three 'C' requirement to be satisfied.......some shops do it well.....some get caught and the claim gets rejected......now they worked, successfully, on your concern but didn't get paid.......rather crappy way to treat the shop that succeeded in repair, but sucks at storytelling.

As a result, dealers become very conservative......no one likes working for free.

How's that for the longest response ever to suggest doing the 'O' ring yourself before involving the dealer?

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PapaMurph said:


> Got my car on Saturday, a used 2013 1LT. I' e only ru. The heat a little bit at low but I noticed the coolant smell in the cab. Tonight I was driving it, thinking maybe I was crazy.. Turned the heat higher and noticed the smell. It was more noticeable outside the car on the drivers side.
> 
> The standard warranty is expired-but will this be covered under the power train warranty (if they can figure it out?) I bought it out of town-so really don't want to take it to the dealer I purchased it from.


Hey PapaMurph,

Congrats on your recent purchase! If you need any additional assistance with anything, please feel free to reach out to me via private message. We would be happy to look into this further for you. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PapaMurph said:


> Got my car on Saturday, a used 2013 1LT. I' e only ru. The heat a little bit at low but I noticed the coolant smell in the cab. Tonight I was driving it, thinking maybe I was crazy.. Turned the heat higher and noticed the smell. It was more noticeable outside the car on the drivers side.
> 
> The standard warranty is expired-but will this be covered under the power train warranty (if they can figure it out?) I bought it out of town-so really don't want to take it to the dealer I purchased it from.


Are you seeing indications of coolant loss? The seep is relatively slow. Also, look closely under the water pump to see if there is any coolant residue there. If it's the water pump it's covered under the 10 year/150,000 mile water pump warranty GM just announced. If you don't see any coolant there it's possible the water pump is still bad but I would then check for coolant residue in the surge tank vent. If it's there let us know.

Where are you located? Another member might know a good Chevy dealer near you. You don't have to take your car to the selling dealership for warranty work.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

My guess is that there is a coolant loss. Checking on my sloped driveway it was just under the hose..but I don't know if some would have backed into the hose given the angle. I will check at lunch at the office - parked flat. If low, I will pick up some Dex-Cool and add to just above the hose and monitor.

I am in Cincinnati. If anyone had a dealer in this area successfully fix this issue, that would be great to know.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PapaMurph said:


> My guess is that there is a coolant loss. Checking on my sloped driveway it was just under the hose..but I don't know if some would have backed into the hose given the angle. I will check at lunch at the office - parked flat. If low, I will pick up some Dex-Cool and add to just above the hose and monitor.
> 
> I am in Cincinnati. If anyone had a dealer in this area successfully fix this issue, that would be great to know.


If you swing by any Chevy dealership they should top off your coolant for free - NI 410417. They may be able to take a quick look for the water pump as well.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Level definitely is low. Although I can't say for certain if the dealer filled it or to what level. I believe it should be to the arrow on the side of the tank? Initially I could not figure out where the vent hole--and noticed this plastic piece that I imagine is supposed to divert the fumes? A horrible fix if this was a GM modification. I didn't see any mention of this piece or any pictures of it in photos of the coolant surge tanks.




















Should this all be covered under the powertrain warranty or just for the fact that there have been so many issues? I would be extremely disappointed if I have to pay anything out of pocket given the pervasiveness of the issue--and the fact I had the car for a week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PapaMurph said:


> Level definitely is low. Although I can't say for certain if the dealer filled it or to what level. I believe it should be to the arrow on the side of the tank? Initially I could not figure out where the vent hole--and noticed this plastic piece that I imagine is supposed to divert the fumes? A horrible fix if this was a GM modification. I didn't see any mention of this piece or any pictures of it in photos of the coolant surge tanks.
> View attachment 117834
> View attachment 117842
> View attachment 117850
> ...


Image 1: This is the vent channel cover that ships with the tank. As far as I can tell all this piece does is keep debris from cloging the vent channel. It's fine.
Image 2: Coolant should be at the top of the arrow (first rib below the weld holding the top and bottom parts together). This is way too low.
Image 3: This cap looks ok but I can't really tell from the angle. How much coolant is between the two o-rings? You will see a small amount anytime you take this cap off and hear pressure release. If there is a lot the lower o-ring needs to be replaced with a slightly larger o-ring.

Can you take a picture of the vent channel as well? I don't see any coolant residue on the channel cover but that doesn't mean the channel itself isn't coated. Dexcool dries a pale yellow. With no residue on this channel I would expect to find a leaky water pump or thermostat. Both are covered under the power train warranty. What ever you do, do NOT allow PI-0740 to be done - it doesn't fix anything and simply reroutes the coolant residue to under the car if it's coming out past the o-ring.

One more thing, clean the top of the surge tank so it will be easier to see what's going on if the problem is with the vent system.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

vent seems clear of coolant residue. I don't know where this car was driven--lots of fine dirt, dust under the hood.








I have an appointment for tomorrow morning. I will make sure they do not perform PI-0470. Thanks for all of your help obermd.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It appears your surge tank/pressure cap is working properly. If they can't find a leak have them put the florescent GM coolant dye in the system. It's about $10 and makes coolant leaks far easier to find.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PapaMurph said:


> vent seems clear of coolant residue. I don't know where this car was driven--lots of fine dirt, dust under the hood.
> View attachment 117858
> 
> 
> I have an appointment for tomorrow morning. I will make sure they do not perform PI-0470. Thanks for all of your help obermd.


Hey PapaMurph,

We look forward to the outcome with the dealership tomorrow. Let us know if you need any additional assistance with anything. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Doesn't look like it will be this weekend. The dealer called me and they are booked--apparently they didn't update the online scheduling to reflect that. There's a dealer I've used for my other cars--a little further away--but they are open til 3am during the week. I should be able to get it in there sometime this week.

Thanks Patsy, I will dm you if I have any issues after getting it to the dealer.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

Update:

Well it's that time of year when I need to use my heat and my coolant odor is WORSE than ever.....this is after having the dealer replace my coolant surge tank last month (at my expense since I'm out of warranty even though I documented it before my warranty expired.)....On top of that I'm losing coolant at a rate of nearly a pint a month.

Anyway, I traded in my Cruze since GM seems unable (or unwilling) to properly fix this issue and the odor was nauseating. Needless to say I didn't buy another Chevy or GM product.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM's refusal to deal with this issue once and for all is costing them a lot of future customers.
Does anyone really believe Mary Barra is the answer to GMs problems? I sure don't


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

RedChevy said:


> Update:
> 
> Well it's that time of year when I need to use my heat and my coolant odor is WORSE than ever.....this is after having the dealer replace my coolant surge tank last month (at my expense since I'm out of warranty even though I documented it before my warranty expired.)....On top of that I'm losing coolant at a rate of nearly a pint a month.
> 
> Anyway, I traded in my Cruze since GM seems unable (or unwilling) to properly fix this issue and the odor was nauseating. Needless to say I didn't buy another Chevy or GM product.



Did you trade it in today?


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Did you trade it in today?


I traded it in on Saturday.

I took a hit on depreciation (a 2011 with 37K which was garaged and looked brand new and had nothing but Mobil 1 and never went below 30% on the OLM). What percentage of sticker price would be a normal trade on such a vehicle???

I just couldn't take the odor/coolant loss any more. I thought the 'tubing on surge tank/reseal' recall...(PI 0740 I think), had been successful at keeping the odor out of the passenger compartment (the odor was still present outside the car and the surge tank kept losing coolant) but apparently it wasn't. (I had that recall done last March just as the need for heat was waning....as soon as I started using the heat a few weeks ago aggggghh....THAT SICKENING SMELL. 

PS: I actually think the dealer changing the surge tank (which was their suggestion although on my dime) made it worse.

I had read every post on every thread on this forum related to the coolant loss/smell issue. I followed BigSkyMontana, Obermd and others as they tried to get to the bottom of their issue. I kept hoping that GM would find a fix once and for all...but it never happened. I have to agree that GM has lost many future customers over this issue as they have lost me and my entire family.....


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

Had to take my wife's 2013 cruze in for the second time on the coolant smell on the inside. She came home from work this past Friday sick and a Bad headache. Coolant level was low and service manager said it smelled really bad to him. It burned my eyes out just driving it 8 miles to the dealership. I told the service manager not to call me unless it is fixed or they are going to buy it back. My wife is not driving something that will make her sick like that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Let us know how it works out, John. Nobody should have a car that makes them sick...


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Let us know how it works out, John. Nobody should have a car that makes them sick...


Will let you know how it goes. It's financed through GM, if they don't fix or replace it I will quit making the payments on it and let them come get it. Then we can work out the details in court....:grin:


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

Service manager called today and said they had to replace the water pump. Also said that the collection tank and cap is bad so they ordered that. Just have to wait for the parts to come in and I guess we will see what the outcome is. :question:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kentuckyjohn said:


> Service manager called today and said they had to replace the water pump. Also said that the collection tank and cap is bad so they ordered that. Just have to wait for the parts to come in and I guess we will see what the outcome is. :question:


Hey John,

Please be sure to let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. We would be happy to look into this further, and explore all options with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, and other information. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kentuckyjohn said:


> Service manager called today and said they had to replace the water pump. Also said that the collection tank and cap is bad so they ordered that. Just have to wait for the parts to come in and I guess we will see what the outcome is. :question:


Did they return your car to you while waiting for the new coolant tank and cap? Sounds like you have a decent dealership service department.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Please be sure to let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. We would be happy to look into this further, and explore all options with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, and other information.
> 
> ...


Thanks Patsy, This is the second time the cars has been in the shop for this problem. They have 2 more attempts to correct it and then I will be getting a hold of GM, If I need anything I will get in touch with you.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Did they return your car to you while waiting for the new coolant tank and cap? Sounds like you have a decent dealership service department.


No, they didn't return the car. Said they were going to give it time and drive it to see how it does. Hopefully they will have the parts tomorrow. Yes, they are a very good dealership. I have been buying from them for a long time now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kentuckyjohn said:


> Thanks Patsy, This is the second time the cars has been in the shop for this problem. They have 2 more attempts to correct it and then I will be getting a hold of GM, If I need anything I will get in touch with you.


Hi John,

Not a problem! I look forward to your updates, and if you need any further assistance, I will be ready for it . Have a good night. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Taking my 2013 in to drop off. Just started getting cold here, and in the mornings, with the heater, I can smell a hint of coolant, nothing to gag over though. And when I let it sit out in a lot for an hour, then get back in, and fire up the heater, I get a big whiff. I don't see any leaks, and the reservoir is where it should be, at least when I last checked. I'll let the dealer look at it, it's under warranty thankfully! Hope to report back soon.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

We picked my wife's Cruze up from the dealer last night, said they had it fixed. Wife was driving home and called me on cell and said it's still smelling when it's on defrost. She drove it to work today to see if it might clear up but it didn't. Took it back to the dealer service this evening. They didn't try the heat on defrost while they had it there before we picked it up last night, only on the front vents. You can still smell the coolant when it's on defrost. This is the third time in the shop for this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kentuckyjohn said:


> We picked my wife's Cruze up from the dealer last night, said they had it fixed. Wife was driving home and called me on cell and said it's still smelling when it's on defrost. She drove it to work today to see if it might clear up but it didn't. Took it back to the dealer service this evening. They didn't try the heat on defrost while they had it there before we picked it up last night, only on the front vents. You can still smell the coolant when it's on defrost. This is the third time in the shop for this.


At this point I wonder if the issue isn't the engine coolant but instead is the HVAC box. Do you or your wife smell coolant under the engine hood?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Obermd you have a pm


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kentuckyjohn said:


> We picked my wife's Cruze up from the dealer last night, said they had it fixed. Wife was driving home and called me on cell and said it's still smelling when it's on defrost. She drove it to work today to see if it might clear up but it didn't. Took it back to the dealer service this evening. They didn't try the heat on defrost while they had it there before we picked it up last night, only on the front vents. You can still smell the coolant when it's on defrost. This is the third time in the shop for this.


Hi John,

Sad to see no resolution yet! Please let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kentuckyjohn said:


> We picked my wife's Cruze up from the dealer last night, said they had it fixed. Wife was driving home and called me on cell and said it's still smelling when it's on defrost. She drove it to work today to see if it might clear up but it didn't. Took it back to the dealer service this evening. They didn't try the heat on defrost while they had it there before we picked it up last night, only on the front vents. You can still smell the coolant when it's on defrost. This is the third time in the shop for this.


Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html. Since the engine bay coolant leaks have been addressed this is the remaining item. GM changed the HVAC boxes sometime through the 2013 model year to address this issue but it's very possible your wife's car predates this change. The odor from the HVAC box is very powerful and nauseating. Unfortunately it's also nearly impossible to diagnose until any engine bay issues are dealt with.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html. Since the engine bay coolant leaks have been addressed this is the remaining item. GM changed the HVAC boxes sometime through the 2013 model year to address this issue but it's very possible your wife's car predates this change. The odor from the HVAC box is very powerful and nauseating. Unfortunately it's also nearly impossible to diagnose until any engine bay issues are dealt with.


Yep, this is the next thing they are going to do. They ordered all the parts and scheduled her Cruze for the 24th. Said they want to take their time on it, so they are getting her a rental for 3 days. I sure hope this takes care of the smell.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kentuckyjohn said:


> Yep, this is the next thing they are going to do. They ordered all the parts and scheduled her Cruze for the 24th. Said they want to take their time on it, so they are getting her a rental for 3 days. I sure hope this takes care of the smell.


Excellent. This replacement takes three days as it's major surgery on the inside of the car. I got to see my car at the start of reassembly (after the A/C refrigerant lines had been reconnected) and it looked like my car was on life support.

It sounds to me like your dealership is a keeper. They're doing the cabin odor repairs in the correct order - simple fixes under the hood to the most complex one. While you're waiting go get a carbon based cabin air filter and take that with you. Have the tech put this filter in during reassembly. The last thing you want is an odor free car running the cabin air through a odor filled filter.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Excellent. This replacement takes three days as it's major surgery on the inside of the car. I got to see my car at the start of reassembly (after the A/C refrigerant lines had been reconnected) and it looked like my car was on life support.
> 
> It sounds to me like your dealership is a keeper. They're doing the cabin odor repairs in the correct order - simple fixes under the hood to the most complex one. While you're waiting go get a carbon based cabin air filter and take that with you. Have the tech put this filter in during reassembly. The last thing you want is an odor free car running the cabin air through a odor filled filter.


Thanks Obermd, You're right. I will get the new Cabin air filter. :th_salute:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kentuckyjohn,

I've been throiugh the entire process plus the joy of having to have mold/mildew cleaned out of my HVAC so I know exactly what your wife is going through. It can be fixed but it appears that only a very small number of dealerships are equipped mentally to deal with issues that don't involve a CEL light. Based on your posts I think you found one of them.

Mike.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> kentuckyjohn,
> 
> I've been throiugh the entire process plus the joy of having to have mold/mildew cleaned out of my HVAC so I know exactly what your wife is going through. It can be fixed but it appears that only a very small number of dealerships are equipped mentally to deal with issues that don't involve a CEL light. Based on your posts I think you found one of them.
> 
> Mike.


They have been really good about trying to help resolve this issue. Thanks for your help Mike !!!!


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my car back. Dealership was unable to replicate my issue. I still think it smells. They said there's no leaks. They checked the engine and heater core. They told me my floor mats smelled. I smelled the carpet up close and the rubber all weather mats and there's no smell. 

At at this point I'm going to change the cabin filter (it's only got 10k miles on it) and spray some Lysol down the fresh air vents. Any other ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

theburro said:


> Got my car back. Dealership was unable to replicate my issue. I still think it smells. They said there's no leaks. They checked the engine and heater core. They told me my floor mats smelled. I smelled the carpet up close and the rubber all weather mats and there's no smell.
> 
> At at this point I'm going to change the cabin filter (it's only got 10k miles on it) and spray some Lysol down the fresh air vents. Any other ideas?


Describe the smells you're getting. If they're earthy/smelly socks it's mold & mildew. GM has a kit for cleaning this out. If it's chemical and not found under the hood it's most likely the HVAC box, especially if it only occurs when running the cabin heater. Since you said your floor mats don't smell like coolant you don't have a cabin heater core leak.


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Describe the smells you're getting. If they're earthy/smelly socks it's mold & mildew. GM has a kit for cleaning this out. If it's chemical and not found under the hood it's most likely the HVAC box, especially if it only occurs when running the cabin heater. Since you said your floor mats don't smell like coolant you don't have a cabin heater core leak.


It smells like coolant, that was why I took it in, I was concerned. But I guess it might be the HVAC box. I'm just surprised they said they couldnt smell anything. I smell it right away when the heater warms up. Usually how it goes at dealers tho...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

theburro said:


> It smells like coolant, that was why I took it in, I was concerned. But I guess it might be the HVAC box. I'm just surprised they said they couldnt smell anything. I smell it right away when the heater warms up. Usually how it goes at dealers tho...


Under the hood or only in the cabin. If it's only in the cabin it's the HVAC box. The link to the PI is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

theburro said:


> Got my car back. Dealership was unable to replicate my issue. I still think it smells. They said there's no leaks. They checked the engine and heater core. They told me my floor mats smelled. I smelled the carpet up close and the rubber all weather mats and there's no smell.
> 
> At at this point I'm going to change the cabin filter (it's only got 10k miles on it) and spray some Lysol down the fresh air vents. Any other ideas?


Very sorry for this! If you need any additional assistance into the dealership again for this, I would be happy to contact them on your behalf. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Patsy I sent you a PM, thank you for offering to help.

And thank you obermd for the replies.


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

Got my wife's Cruze back today, so far so good. No smell as of right now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kentuckyjohn said:


> Got my wife's Cruze back today, so far so good. No smell as of right now.


What did the dealership do?


----------



## kentuckyjohn (Nov 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> What did the dealership do?


They did the coolant tank vent mod and removed the whole dash and replaced all the heating duct that had the smelly grease in it. 
This was the 5th time in the shop for this issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The HVAC box was the source of the smell. The surge tank might generate occasional whiffs of odor but not the continuous stench your wife was smelling. Keep an eye on your coolant levels even though the odors are gone.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

kentuckyjohn said:


> They did the coolant tank vent mod


Think GM should replace my surge tank after they did this mod. Look at this jerry-rigged work, very unprofessional. They remove part of the plastic overflow drain and TAPED a rubber hose to the side. Have had to reattach mine twice now.


----------



## DMM (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello all, I am the newest affected by the Dexcool smell. I have a 2013 Cruze ECO 6MT and took delivery Oct 15, 2013. As of this moment, I have 34,800 miles (yes, in 14 months, with four cars...) and this has just started. I am a former ASE Master tech and GM Master tech, and still frequent the dealer I last worked for (I am now an engineer). I dropped my Cruze off last Friday without an appointment and told the service consultant they could keep it as long as they needed as the stench of coolant became so overpowering I simply could not drive it anymore. I was called the following day and told the repairs were complete and that a recall had been performed to take care of the issue (surge tank leak without low coolant light?) although the RO did not note the recall number. 

Well, on day three of driving (today), the problem has become so bad I had to roll down the windows just to run the heat and I had to borrow the cleaning crews Windex at work to clean the haze on the inside of the windshield so I could drive home. I have no question that it's a bad heater core, although it has definitely worsened after whatever fix was applied Saturday. This isn't a dealer issue; I used to work shoulder to shoulder with the guys who are now team leads, and I am certain they will get to the root of this concern. Although I am a bit startled there are so many customer concerns regarding this issue. If all else fails, I have a 30x50 shop for my own projects so I'll tear into it myself. I've never been one for lemon law, and the only thing that interests me is an 2016 ATS-V which is too far off anyhow. I'll report back later this week after I drop it off.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DMM said:


> Hello all, I am the newest affected by the Dexcool smell. I have a 2013 Cruze ECO 6MT and took delivery Oct 15, 2013. As of this moment, I have 34,800 miles (yes, in 14 months, with four cars...) and this has just started. I am a former ASE Master tech and GM Master tech, and still frequent the dealer I last worked for (I am now an engineer). I dropped my Cruze off last Friday without an appointment and told the service consultant they could keep it as long as they needed as the stench of coolant became so overpowering I simply could not drive it anymore. I was called the following day and told the repairs were complete and that a recall had been performed to take care of the issue (surge tank leak without low coolant light?) although the RO did not note the recall number.
> 
> Well, on day three of driving (today), the problem has become so bad I had to roll down the windows just to run the heat and I had to borrow the cleaning crews Windex at work to clean the haze on the inside of the windshield so I could drive home. I have no question that it's a bad heater core, although it has definitely worsened after whatever fix was applied Saturday. This isn't a dealer issue; I used to work shoulder to shoulder with the guys who are now team leads, and I am certain they will get to the root of this concern. Although I am a bit startled there are so many customer concerns regarding this issue. If all else fails, I have a 30x50 shop for my own projects so I'll tear into it myself. I've never been one for lemon law, and the only thing that interests me is an 2016 ATS-V which is too far off anyhow. I'll report back later this week after I drop it off.


Print out the first post in this thread and highlight the TSB information for the HVAC box. Then take this and the service ticket to the service manager (bring in the service adviser so the manager knows he's not the idiot) and show him. The tech did the bare minimum and didn't bother to look at the other symptoms. Also, contact Chevy Customer Care here and get them involved.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chevy customer care, that's one thing I miss about GM.
Mazda couldn't give a rat's ass about my 3's tranny issues


----------



## Dailynator (Jan 14, 2015)

Without having to dig through all 39 pages (and I have to get up early for class tomorrow, sorry!), I am having the Dirty Sock smell from my vents, as talked about on this page. I brought it to the Dealer's attention and the only thing they suggested was to spray some Lysol into the vents to clear out any mold or mildew that may be present.

So my question is, should I take it back and complain? I don't want to have my passengers or myself to have to smell this or maybe even have health concerns. It goes away after driving it for a few minutes and it's not as pronounced of a smell due to the cold, but it is still there.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The mold oder is annoying but harmless.....don't frett about health concerns.

The dealer has a product available to them as well as a proceedure to use that product, for the purpose of killing the mold and odor.
Some dealers will perform this as a customer satisfaction type warranty but it is not a defect in material or workmanship.

Once the proceedure is performed, have the dealer enable the 'afterblow' function in your computer.
This allows the HVAC fan to cycle several times for 30 seconds or so after shut off to help dry the evaporator core and prevent new mold growth.

Rob


----------



## Dailynator (Jan 14, 2015)

Robby said:


> The mold oder is annoying but harmless.....don't frett about health concerns.
> 
> The dealer has a product available to them as well as a proceedure to use that product, for the purpose of killing the mold and odor.
> Some dealers will perform this as a customer satisfaction type warranty but it is not a defect in material or workmanship.
> ...


I will have to have them do this then! Thanks for the quick reply! After posting the two problems I have had with my Cruze, you all have been wonderful in responding very quickly!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Turning on the afterblow might also help with your window fogging issue. Afterblow is like a hair dryer and dries out the HVAC air ducts. If there's moisture in these ducts it will immediately fog your windows when you turn on the blower.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW! What a smell! My wife and I experienced this for the first time tonight. I turned on the defrost-heat for the first time this season and it about made us sick! We've had some minor interior smell before but nothing like this. I'll try a can of Lysol this weekend.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> WOW! What a smell! My wife and I experienced this for the first time tonight. I turned on the defrost-heat for the first time this season and it about made us sick! We've had some minor interior smell before but nothing like this. I'll try a can of Lysol this weekend.


Based on your description you have the HVAC lubricant smell. "Defrost-heat" is the clue here. You'll need to get that HVAC box replaced.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Based on your description you have the HVAC lubricant smell. "Defrost-heat" is the clue here. You'll need to get that HVAC box replaced.


I dont know about that. We've had the car for two years now and not smelled this. It does smell just like the dirty sock complaint.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> I dont know about that. We've had the car for two years now and not smelled this. It does smell just like the dirty sock complaint.


In that case lysol and get your dealer to turn on afterblow. It's a BCM setting. Also, replace your cabin air filter - it may have caught something.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> WOW! What a smell! My wife and I experienced this for the first time tonight. I turned on the defrost-heat for the first time this season and it about made us sick! We've had some minor interior smell before but nothing like this. I'll try a can of Lysol this weekend.


Hey Cruze01,

If you need any assistance into the dealership, feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. We are always happy to assist! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Cruze01,
> 
> If you need any assistance into the dealership, feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. We are always happy to assist!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but my 3/36 is up. I'll try myself first.


----------



## maximilius9 (Jan 22, 2013)

i have the same problem for years ,they change de water pump , they put a part the front panel , last fix they added a hoze on the tank 
smeel never got away 
so this week end i desided to chek Inside the Hood to see 
there stupide fix a came a part ....... 
i am gona take my cruze 2012 eco rental back this week ,,,,,


----------



## gibear2k5 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm at 85K on my 2012, will GM perform the PI at no cost?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gibear2k5 said:


> I'm at 85K on my 2012, will GM perform the PI at no cost?


Probably not, but I'd try for a goodwill warranty since ALL the 2011, 2012, and half the 2013s have the HVAC box with the stinky grease.


----------



## cpony (Feb 19, 2015)

*cabin odor*

Well, I am heading to my Chevy dealer service dept. this morning to hopefully receive the correct solution for the cabin odor in my 2013 Cruze. Odor in cabin when the heat is on high, and a noise when I switch the direction of airflow. I would like to thank everyone who has contributed info about whats going on with our Cruzes. Sounds like it has been a witch hunt for awhile, but now real solutions are beginning to surface. I will post what happens.


----------



## @orasanore (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello, I am posting today to state that I am extremely annoyed with the problems with my Cruze. My Cruze is a 2013 1.8 LS with only 20,900 miles. Further, besides the current surging idle at startup which makes the vehicle shake like a old diesel, this morning I hazardly come to find out that the heater started to blow a burning oil/coolant smell into the cabin while I was taking my 4 year old son to school. In addition, while reading on the CruzeTalk forum today, I noticed these issues are well documented by many owners and I am concerned regarding the reliability/longevity of this GM product. Planning to drop off the vehicle at the dealership, so please advise me of what to expect.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

@orasanore said:


> Hello, I am posting today to state that I am extremely annoyed with the problems with my Cruze. My Cruze is a 2013 1.8 LS with only 20,900 miles. Further, besides the current surging idle at startup which makes the vehicle shake like a old diesel, this morning I hazardly come to find out that the heater started to blow a burning oil/coolant smell into the cabin while I was taking my 4 year old son to school. In addition, while reading on the CruzeTalk forum today, I noticed these issues are well documented by many owners and I am concerned regarding the reliability/longevity of this GM product. Planning to drop off the vehicle at the dealership, so please advise me of what to expect.


You have two separate problems. First, assuming you are reporting electrical surging at startup, this is the negative battery cable. If the surging is engine speed it's most likely a vacuum leak. Second, the odor is most likely the HVAC box. You will have to walk your dealership's service department through the diagnostic or they will go for the wrong fix on this one.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@orasanore said:


> Hello, I am posting today to state that I am extremely annoyed with the problems with my Cruze. My Cruze is a 2013 1.8 LS with only 20,900 miles. Further, besides the current surging idle at startup which makes the vehicle shake like a old diesel, this morning I hazardly come to find out that the heater started to blow a burning oil/coolant smell into the cabin while I was taking my 4 year old son to school. In addition, while reading on the CruzeTalk forum today, I noticed these issues are well documented by many owners and I am concerned regarding the reliability/longevity of this GM product. Planning to drop off the vehicle at the dealership, so please advise me of what to expect.


We would be more than happy to look into this further for you! Please send us a private message including your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. We look forward to assisting you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Just left the dealership after having the coolant smell for the first time on Friday. They gave it back to me in 20 minutes saying that the coolant reservoir is full and no leaks detected. 

Had to come here to get the PI numbers for future reference when/if I need to take it back.

Thanks for the excellent write-up with everything included.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ABD, how many miles on your Eco AT? Any more details as to what was going on when you smelled it? HVAC settings, climate etc?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Even handing them the proper PI for the cabin coolant odor, my dealership gave me the brush off. I plan on pushing the issue harder until it is resolved when I go in for a couple other things before my B2B is up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Even handing them the proper PI for the cabin coolant odor, my dealership gave me the brush off. I plan on pushing the issue harder until it is resolved when I go in for a couple other things before my B2B is up.


Start with a PM to our Chevy Customer Care folks.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me about that obermd. Hopefully that will give them the persuasion needed.


----------



## VINdecent (Feb 24, 2011)

Just to add my 2 cents here, I posted on the other sticky FIX for coolant odors. Mine was a defective Water Outlet, the water outlet had a small crack causing coolant to bubble out onto the engine and pool, when the engine heated up enough it caused the coolant to vaporize and get sucked into the HVAC as boiled off. I replaced the Outlet myself because I couldnt confirm GM would do it under powertrain and the part was cheap also I didnt have time to wait 3 weeks for my dealer to do it, the repair is messy though. No more odors now and my coolant levels are holding steady. 

I had my water pump replaced because it was leaking but this was not causing any odors because it was leaking directly onto the ground, after they replaced it the water outlet started to leak and caused the odors, so either the stress from the water pump repair cracked the outlet or the pressure being restored from the leak being fixed caused the crack, not sure.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> ABD, how many miles on your Eco AT? Any more details as to what was going on when you smelled it? HVAC settings, climate etc?


I just passed the 52k mark. I'd never experienced the smell in the cabin before, and cannot recall now the HVAC settings. 

When it forst happened, I remembered the plethora of coolant problems that have been recorded with our Cruzes, so I parked and started looking under the hood and couldnt smell it outside nor could I find any trace of leaks or venting.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

airbornedave said:


> I just passed the 52k mark. I'd never experienced the smell in the cabin before, and cannot recall now the HVAC settings.
> 
> When it forst happened, I remembered the plethora of coolant problems that have been recorded with our Cruzes, so I parked and started looking under the hood and couldnt smell it outside nor could I find any trace of leaks or venting.


That strongly suggests to me the problem is "inside". Possibly a leaking heater core. But I've also seen messages that a lubricant used in the system stinks under certain conditions (hot?).


----------



## janisoft (Apr 3, 2015)

*Odor requires HVAC Case replacement?*

I took my 2012 cruze to the dealer today, I can feel the odor coming on the driver side for quiet some time - when i told the supervisor to check - they came back and told me the HVAC CASE has to be replaced with a new one. Looks like something melted down due to the heat. He said it will cost me $1600 to replace and fix the problem. ( he told me its a big labor work like he has to rip open the dash to replace the part). I don't know why that part melted and how can it melt down. My cruse is running at 41K miles, and i dont think i can get anything covered under warranty.....I'm broke now. Any suggestions and advice's i can get to get it fixed. I dont know what to do.... can GM take up the case?? How can something melt down just like that. Heater is supposed to heat not to burn down the car. (


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

janisoft said:


> can GM take up the case?? How can something melt down just like that. Heater is supposed to heat not to burn down the car. (


Get in touch with GM Customer Service here on the forum. I'm not sure what they may or may not be able to do, but that's for sure your best place to start.

The "melting" part is the lubricant used in the HVAC case. Apparently some cars had excessive grease applied to certain areas of the case and it becomes susceptible to thermal breakdown. A new case should have the correct amount of grease applied, as well as use a grease that is more thermally resilient.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Get in touch with GM Customer Service here on the forum. I'm not sure what they may or may not be able to do, but that's for sure your best place to start.
> 
> The "melting" part is the lubricant used in the HVAC case. Apparently some cars had excessive grease applied to certain areas of the case and it becomes susceptible to thermal breakdown. A new case should have the correct amount of grease applied, as well as use a grease that is more thermally resilient.


If I remember correctly the replaced HVAC case assembly they put in the Cruze I owned had the lubricant replaced with Uniflor 8172.


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed their water pump bolts leaking? I've noticed my coolant been low for a well now. Got in there with a flash light and found a tail of what I expect to be coolant leaking from my bolts under my thermostat housing. Has anyone had the P10762 done on their car? 

I know the water pump has a extended warranty 150k miles but does that cover the mounting bolts also or am I sol? 

2011 1.4l already had one water pump replaced. Wondering if this leak Would be covered also? Before o bring it on for diagnosis and a 100$ bill.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wisconsin4Eyes said:


> Has anyone else noticed their water pump bolts leaking? I've noticed my coolant been low for a well now. Got in there with a flash light and found a tail of what I expect to be coolant leaking from my bolts under my thermostat housing. Has anyone had the P10762 done on their car?
> 
> I know the water pump has a extended warranty 150k miles but does that cover the mounting bolts also or am I sol?
> 
> 2011 1.4l already had one water pump replaced. Wondering if this leak Would be covered also? Before o bring it on for diagnosis and a 100$ bill.


The bolts are part of the water pump casing so they should be covered.


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Its there any service to check air quality? To prove that it is dangerous air we are breathing in. I have a slight smell but not too serious but I just want to make sure i'm not poisoning myself when using the heat.


----------



## oebrock (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone have pics of some of the areas to check for creaks, breaks, and leaks.


----------



## huntim (Jan 5, 2016)

just noticed this on my cruze, but only when parked. it smells more like oil than antifreeze, but that may be a dexcool thing? It is not noticeable at all when driving and only just became noticeable during cold weather. I never smelled it during warmer weather. Would this still be something with the overflow tank?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

huntim said:


> just noticed this on my cruze, but only when parked. it smells more like oil than antifreeze, but that may be a dexcool thing? It is not noticeable at all when driving and only just became noticeable during cold weather. I never smelled it during warmer weather. Would this still be something with the overflow tank?


If it smells more like oil it is probably a pressure induced oil leak. I had one last winter at the oil pan seal and it only smelled when it was cold outside.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Been off the forum for a few years as we have had no issues. Then today my wife says the smell of antifreeze musty smell inside the car. Now we have our 2012 RS 1.4T going in for a recall on the 15. With out reading all the way threw what seams to be the most common issue people have found. If I can get a chance in the next few days i will have a look around and see if I can see any leaks.

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

RAW2U said:


> BThen today my wife says the smell of antifreeze musty smell inside the car. Now we have our 2012 RS 1.4T going in for a recall on the 15. With out reading all the way threw what seams to be the most common issue people have found.


You may have a leak. Or it may be the grease used in the heater box which smells like antifreeze when it's hot.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks 
Can I see the heater box issue from the inside or do I have to get into removing panels. I am a wrench well was and my back and neck can not do a lot.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

RAW2U said:


> Can I see the heater box issue from the inside or do I have to get into removing panels. I am a wrench well was and my back and neck can not do a lot.


Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I think others have indicated that if you have a leak, it's not subtle. Your carpets will be soaked.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another source of odor in the winter is the coolant tank cap. O-rings are notoriously bad at sealing when temperatures drop - just ask NASA. My 2012 ECO MT doesn't loose any coolant during the summer but it definitely seeps around the o-ring in the tank cap in the winter. The main cabin air intake is about a foot directly behind this cap.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Another source of odor in the winter is the coolant tank cap. O-rings are notoriously bad at sealing when temperatures drop - just ask NASA. My 2012 ECO MT doesn't loose any coolant during the summer but it definitely seeps around the o-ring in the tank cap in the winter. The main cabin air intake is about a foot directly behind this cap.


Which means the first step is to sniff for coolant smells on the outside and fix that first. If you can smell it outside, it will get inside. Even in recirculate mode, it won't cut off all outside air.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Which means the first step is to sniff for coolant smells on the outside and fix that first. If you can smell it outside, it will get inside. Even in recirculate mode, it won't cut off all outside air.


I've actually gotten whifs of coolant inside but it wasn't until I opened the hood that I could smell it in the engine bay, so definitely open the hood to check for coolant odors in the engine.


----------



## 2011LTfromNL (Jan 22, 2016)

First,let me start by sending out a big THANK YOU to everyone here on the site who has shared information about this issue:goodjob:

I'm one of many who has had the misfortune of being affected by many of the coolant odor problems from the first year that I bought my new vehicle in 2011.Several attempts were made to fix the issue (new seals,moving hoses,replacing water pump) which did lessen the odor but never quite cured it.Since it was a documented issue I was told that should it get worse they would look into it under warranty.....so just kept it in mind that it would be taken care of if it got too bad.By the way I had extended warranty 100 000 km, powertrain 160 000 km.

So when the weather started getting cooler this year and I began using the heat I noticed the odor getting stronger,within a few weeks it got so bad I had to drive with my window down with heat turned to defrost which lessened the odor but froze my feet.Oh my, the headaches,nausea and taste in your mouth for days after as well as breathing issue requiring an inhaler.Off to my local dealership I go and they do a seal,hose,leak and pressure check which resulted in the "unable to verify" even though tech could smell the odor.Was then told in order for them to search further I would be required to pay for all further testing.As you can imagine, I strongly disagreed with this and let them know.At this point the they contacted TAC (don't know what that stands for) and were directed to PI0935 HVAC case replacement.I was then informed that since my warranty had expired I would have to cover the cost (almost $3000.00 with tax).Needless to say I did not agree as this had been an ongoing issue with the heater smell.

After relaying my comments to the manager,the consultant came back and said as I had so much other warranty work done dealing with this same issue,they had lowered my cost to a little over $700.00 with tax and wondered if I wanted the parts ordered to which I said NO,I would be contacting GM directly..which I did after I used google and found you guys.:3tens:

GM Customer Care rep (Beverly) took my info,including what I had learned on this site and said she would look into it and get back to me,resulting in an offer of my share of the cost being lowered to $198.00 plus tax.Seeing as I could no longer drive the vehicle without getting sick I had no choice but to agree,intending afterward to leave GM behind.

Fast forward to dropping my car off on a Thursday,driving home in a loaner-was called Friday and told would not be ready until Monday (new case cover was broken and had to order another case) 

Monday I get a call saying car was ready for pick up.Consultant hands me the keys,along with a bill for the $198.00 +tax and I asked to see the service manager.Reminded him of the ongoing coolant odor issues I had been having with my car,told him of all the complaints I had learned about on this site about the grease odor which had been found in 2013 and it was now 2016 without customers being notified.Told him I could see them not contacting every cruze owner but those of us who had documented problems with the coolant odor should have been contacted by now and anyone still having the issue should have had the repair done under warranty.I then said the fact that GM had not done that was in my opinion very dishonest and if I left there that day paying one cent toward the repair cost I would leave GM for good.....after again contacting Gm,service manager called today and said no charge.

Again,a big thank you to all involved here on the site...sorry for the long post


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Way to stick to your guns. My personal opinion is that the HVAC case should be a free replacement for the life of every Cruze made with the faulty part. It's a manufacturing defect, pure and simple. Maybe not GM's defect, but still a manufacturing defect.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Way to stick to your guns. My personal opinion is that the HVAC case should be a free replacement for the life of every Cruze made with the faulty part. It's a manufacturing defect, pure and simple. Maybe not GM's defect, but still a manufacturing defect.


Agreed. I'm glad I got it taken care of under B2B.


----------



## 2011LTfromNL (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks obermd, I totally agree,should not be left up to the customer to replace.

Part of the conversation back and forth included talk about this maybe?,at some point ,down the road this may may or may not become a recall and I would be reimbursed-the reply being that by that time I would be moved on to another brand.So anyone who has had this problem keep watch on recalls.


----------



## 2011LTfromNL (Jan 22, 2016)

Glad yours was taken care of under the B2B BowtieGuy - nasty odor.

On the upside this is the first year since I have had my car that I can use the heat without that awful smell. :grin:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had all the odors listed in the opening post for this thread. Unfortunately I don't think Chevy is going to "recall" this one because they don't see it as a safety issue.


----------



## 2011LTfromNL (Jan 22, 2016)

We are in agreement again obermd.Maybe we will be wrong and GM will do right by it's customers.


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

*"3) Other odors ranging from dirty socks to other earthy smells inside the car indicate the presence of mold and/or mildew in the HVAC system. This smell can appear anytime you run the blowers or even during forced air induction into the cabin while moving. It does NOT depend on engine temperature or cabin temperature settings. I am including this issue because it can mask and confuse the odors from the first two problems, making them that much harder to identify and resolve.

The resolution for this is to clean out the HVAC system using the GM mold/mildew kit, ensure the HVAC condensation drain is clear and draining, and turn on the HVAC after-blow to dry the system after you use it.

When correcting cabin odors, replace your cabin air filter at the same time. It will catch and hold glycol, mold, mildew, potentially causing a lingering smell that makes it appear the problem hasn't been corrected, only lessoned. Also, there will be some chemical smell after these fixes are done. This smell is distinct from any other smells and will dissipate over two weeks to a month."

Does anyone have the part number and any kind of procedure/write up on how exactly to do the hvac cleaning with the mold mildew kit? my car has slowly developed a smell that as of late is always there whether or not i have heat or ac running through any vent. and like you said its also present (but lesser) when the hvac is off and im "cruzin"
thanks in advance for any link/info anyone can provide me. i gotta get my daily smellin fresh again!

*


----------



## jvint (Feb 2, 2016)

*2012 Chevy Cruze Antifreeze Vapors*

I'm wondering if I have also been affected by this issue. I just bought my very first used car on December 26th 2015 from a dealership (Ron Tonkin Chevrolet in Portland, OR). I went with a 2012 Chevy Cruze. One month later on January 28th 2016 this happened:

youtube.com/watch?v=7HTTwqyhR4s

I drove it directly to Ron Tonkin's service shop after I filmed this video. The fumes got so thick that my eyes started to burn and my windshield fogged up to a point where it was impossible to see out of it. I showed the service tech and the attendant the video. Both were shocked and noticed a strong and unbearable coolant smell right away upon inspecting the car personally. They set me up with a loaner and assured me they would be able to fix it. 

I called back Friday January 29th to see if I could come pick up the car after work. The service tech said that they weren't able to duplicate the issue therefore they could not officially diagnose it. My issue looks like a typical case of what people in this thread have been describing. Does anyone have experience with this? Chevrolet are you still reading these posts and helping your customers? So far, I've experienced nothing but disappointment in both the quality of the vehicle (because of this issue) and the quality of the service I have received. Please help me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jvint said:


> I'm wondering if I have also been affected by this issue. I just bought my very first used car on December 26th 2015 from a dealership (Ron Tonkin Chevrolet in Portland, OR). I went with a 2012 Chevy Cruze. One month later on January 28th 2016 this happened:
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=7HTTwqyhR4s
> 
> ...


Nice long story, but...............has the fogging reaccured since the car was returned to you?

Your description falls along the lines of a heater core failing, but there are other things such as a plugged cowl drain that can do this.
Heater core would be noted with every use.....cowl drainage problem could occur every time the car is washed or in heavy rain.....hence the question about it happening since the car was returned.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> I'm wondering if I have also been affected by this issue. I just bought my very first used car on December 26th 2015 from a dealership (Ron Tonkin Chevrolet in Portland, OR). I went with a 2012 Chevy Cruze. One month later on January 28th 2016 this happened:
> 
> [url]http://goo.gl/dhebwX
> 
> ...


Hey Jvint, 

Very sorry for this! I can definitely understand how frustrating this may seem, and would be happy to help. Feel free to send me over a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

So i finally got around to pulling my cabin filter and the filter was pretty dirty and smelled of the stale odor ive been dreading. Ran some scented lysol disinfectant through the hvac on all modes heat/ac and i got rid of my odor. Keeping the filter out of the car until i find a new filter as i am not re-installing that nastyness back into my car. Im so glad i found this thread and was able to narrow it down to the hvac and not the coolant issue. Im never gonna own a car and not be apart of its forum lol thanks everyone.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey, so there are 3 threads, of hundreds of comments on this issue.
Is something finally being done about the issue?
I'm well past my warranty, but have consistently, every year, needed to see my dealer concerning this issue.
Coolant smell in the cabin when turning up the heater 

2011 Chevy Cruze Eco.


----------



## ecoplan (Apr 3, 2018)

ProDigit said:


> Hey, so there are 3 threads, of hundreds of comments on this issue.
> Is something finally being done about the issue?
> I'm well past my warranty, but have consistently, every year, needed to see my dealer concerning this issue.
> Coolant smell in the cabin when turning up the heater
> ...


Same problem here. I had to bring the car 3 times to the GM dealership and the problem is still not solved. Any new solution? They replaced the water pump and the antifreeze tank.

Could GM do something about that? It's a health issue since the fumes go inside the cabin...

2012 Chevy Cruze LS


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey,
My solution which helped not going to the dealer last year, was to just not put the heater past halfway point.
It'll take the car about 10 to 15 minutes to warm up, if you rout the air to your feet (hot air rises).
Most of the time I put it at 10 o'clock, and it gets the car nice 75F warm (colder climates probably have to dial in higher).

Other than that, no solution, than every other year or so, go to the dealer and pay them a fixed fee.
Another user mentioned blocking off the heater core, but then you won't be able to heat the car's interior anymore.


----------



## ecoplan (Apr 3, 2018)

I have to go back to the dealer each week.

I'm in Canada, so heat is important during winter. 

So basically, the car value is near nothing now.

Would someone from GM contact me please, this needs to be resolved. It's an important health hazard.


----------



## cfusar0 (Oct 4, 2017)

I just read through 22 pages and eight years later there is no definitive fix from GM? Thank you all for the posts over the years. The best I got was replace the o-ring on the reservoir cap. Sorry to bring this back to life. 2014 1.4T with 140km. Replaced reservoir, water outlet and soon to be o-ring. Nothing spotted on water-pump side. Smells and level drops for at least 2 years now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cfusar0 said:


> I just read through 22 pages and eight years later there is no definitive fix from GM? Thank you all for the posts over the years. The best I got was replace the o-ring on the reservoir cap. Sorry to bring this back to life. 2014 1.4T with 140km. Replaced reservoir, water outlet and soon to be o-ring. Nothing spotted on water-pump side. Smells and level drops for at least 2 years now.


I think the root cause of a lot of these problems is the extremely high temperatures the Cruze runs. Those members who have replace the electronic thermostats or gotten tunes that reduce the temperature to more normal ranges have reported no further issues with their coolant systems as well as no apparent impact on emissions or fuel efficiency.


----------



## cfusar0 (Oct 4, 2017)

obermd said:


> I think the root cause of a lot of these problems is the extremely high temperatures the Cruze runs. Those members who have replace the electronic thermostats or gotten tunes that reduce the temperature to more normal ranges have reported no further issues with their coolant systems as well as no apparent impact on emissions or fuel efficiency.


Thanks for your response. I didn't know there where tunes for that and what do you mean "replaced the electronic thermostat"?


----------

